# Schwimmteichplanung, 40qubm ST, 20qubm FG noch viele Fragen... in 13156



## Matthiaas (28. Aug. 2019)

Liebe Teichbauende,
es ist sehr informativ die Foren zu durchstöbern und ich danke allen, die uns mit diesen vielen tollen Dokus und Diskussionen schon geholfen haben. Ohne dieses Forum wären wir ganz anders gescheitert, als es so kommen wird.
Bin jetzt soweit mich aus dem Dickicht der Ahnungslosen zu wagen:

Grundbedingungen sind:
vorliegende EPDM 1,52mm 30x7.62m, wird geteilt in 18 (für ST) und in 12m (für FG)

Das wir machen wollen:

 

hier ein Plan, von ST, FK, FG mit SeeRosenbecken... K ist Kirschbaum, A ist Apfelbaum
Ba 4x110, Skimmer 2x110


Idee von Vorfilter in FKeller
 

wobei das Wasser von LH200/2m Strecke mit ca 60l/min nach dem Vorfilter bewegt werden soll (Jäger340 mit DN200 in DN 500 Schacht),
dann kommen 4x110 in den FG und 2 "direkt" zurück in den Teich (Strömung erzeugen und Volumen für FG etwas verringern).
Der LH soll nicht durchlaufen, Taktung will ich ausprobieren, wahrscheinlich auch witterungsbedingt ändern, genauso wie die Gewebeweite des Vorfilters (mal Blätter mal Algen)


Skizzen von Filterkeller mit Vorfilter,
Größe 1,5X3m und 1,5 hoch mit Schalungsstein 17,5 und GFK ausgekleidet,

("Reserve"platz falls wir uns im Alter einen Trommelfilter gönnen...)

 
 

Die Siebfläche ist groß, wir werden mit unterschiedlichen Maschenweiten experimentieren,
wenn der LH Wasser bewegt, soll eine Zylindermembran die festen Teile mit einer erzeugten Strömung vom Sieb lösen..., ist aber eher ein Experiment (... und mir wäre auch ein Spaltsieb lieber, wenn mir jemand ein großes schenkt...)

Über Kritik und Rückmeldungen freue ich mich natürlich,

größere Sorgen machen mir noch die Verrohrungen:
möchte viel unter der Folie verlegen (sonst noch mehr Falten und Verlust, weil die Folie ja schon da ist, war Gelegenheit),
werde auch umfangreich Wurzelsperre bis 2m Tiefe mit PEHD 2mm einbuddeln insgesamt 22m an den entsprechenden Baumgrenzen....,
aber letzlich werden trotzdem bestimmt um die 20 meter KG 110 in der Erde liegen, etliche Flansche, die Folie durchstossen, alles unter Mörtel liegen (wir wollen vermörteln und mit Eoxid färben),

da mache ich mir echt Gedanken, ob man das dicht bekommt, auch wenn man sich Mühe gibt und vor allem was folgt, wenn es ein Problem gibt (klingt für mich nach Horror) ...

viele Grüße von Matthias (am 6.10. hole ich den Bagger....)


----------



## Sonnengruesser (28. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Matthias und willkommen hier!
Ich bin auch eher Mitleser hier im Forum, aber ein kleines bisschen Erfahrung kann ich schon beitragen.
Verlegung von KG unter der Folie ist überhaupt kein Problem, mit dem Gummi wird das auch dicht. Auf jeden Fall nach dem finalen Zusammenstecken und vor dem endgültigen Verbuddeln der Rohre Dichtprüfung machen. Dazu z.B. am Bodenablauf vor dem Einkleben des Flansches ein "Standrohr" drauf stecken und bis zum Rand befüllen. Über Nacht stehen lassen und hoffen, dass der Pegel nicht sinkt.
Vorsicht dabei: durch den Druck könnten die Rohre auseinandergedrückt werden, also entweder abspreizen oder provisorisch (teilweise) eingraben. Daran musst du auch im Filterkeller denken.
Verkleben kann man, muss man aber nicht unbedingt.

Flansche hat ein Großteil der Foris hier (behaupte ich mal) und sind bei sauberer Verarbeitung absolut kein Problem. Darfst nur nicht die billigsten nehmen (unter 10€ ist nur dünnes Plastik) und nicht mit der Dichtmasse sparen.

Welche Größe und Tiefe hast du denn vor? Davon seh ich nix in der Zeichnung. 13m lang für den Schwimmbereich?

Die Pumpe und Umwälzung sieht mir eher nach Fischteich aus, da lasse ich anderen den Vortritt.
Ich denke mir nur Seerosen mögen eher wenig Strömung, wenn da jetzt 4x110 und die Pumpleistung....
Der FG sollte allgemein eher langsamer durchströmt werden, damit sich das Zeug absetzen kann.

Ich denke das könnte was Schönes werden, bin gespannt auf mehr Info von dir!

VG,
Christoph


----------



## Matthiaas (28. Aug. 2019)

Danke für die ersten Rückmeldungen Christoph,

die Teichgröße ergänze ich morgen auf der Zeichnung: 3,60X14m der Schwimmteich und ca. 1,50 tief, Filtergraben bis zu 1,30 tief, und in der Fliestrecke ca. 1,50 breit und 12m lang
die Pumpleistung ist überdimensioniert, deswegen will ich in Intervallen pumpen, in ca. 40 Minuten müssten sich die kleinen Teilchen gesetzt haben, so lange könnte ich Pause machen
Die Seerosen sind in einem extra eingemautern Becken mit nur einzelnen Lücken zum FG-Wasser.

die Dichtigkeitsprüfung werde ich so machen, und kleben würde ich wahrscheinlich dann versuchen, dann noch zwei Fragen zu deiner Anregung:


Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> Dazu z.B. am Bodenablauf vor dem Einkleben des Flansches ein "Standrohr" drauf stecken und



läuft das Wasser dann nicht einfach am aufgestecken Teil raus....?

und
 zweite Frage



Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> Flansche hat ein Großteil der Foris hier (behaupte ich mal) und sind bei sauberer Verarbeitung absolut kein Problem. Darfst nur nicht die billigsten nehmen (unter 10€ ist nur dünnes Plastik) und nicht mit der Dichtmasse sparen.



was meinst du mit dünnem Plastik, ab welcher Dicke ist ein Flansch eine ausreichend guter Flansch (ich brauche nämlich ca.20 Stück....) da macht es schon was aus, wenn ich unter 10€ bleibe, weil nach meinem Eindruck, gibt es zwischen 6 und 17€ keinen erkennbaren Qualitätsunterschied, dickeres Material erst ab 20 und natürlich drüber

m


----------



## Matthiaas (28. Aug. 2019)

Bessere Zeichnung von Teichprojekt


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2019)

Moin und herzlich willkommen. 
Das liest sich erstmal interessant 
Und dann auch noch fast vor der Haustür. 
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, schaue dir so viel wie möglich Teiche in unserer Nähe an und bilde dir dann  dein Urteil.
KG im Boden ist nicht das Problem, besonders wenn keine Wurzeln ans Rohr können. Was ja unter der Folie schwierig ist 
Filteranordnung, von grob nach fein.
Also erst die groben Sachen wie  Blätter usw. und dann die gelösten Nährstoffe in Pflanzenverträgliche umwandeln. Anschließend dann diese in den Pflanzen gebundenen Nährstoffe, mit dem Ernten entfernen. 
So weit die Theorie 
Leider kommt es manchmal anders als geplant und dann  sollen auch noch Fische rein 
Ja /nein / vielleicht?????

Siebfilter,  als Eigenbau dazu, ganz ehrlich spar dir die Bastelei, das baust du einmal evtl. auch ein zweites mal um. Aber dann schmeißt den Dreck auf den Müll und gibst wieder Geld aus. Wenn du natürlich zu viel davon hast.....
BA mach ein oder zwei größere in die Mitte und bringe das ganze mit einer entsprechenden Kreisströmmung in Bewegung. 
LH sind richtig geil. Wartungsfrei zu mindestens bei mir seit gut 10 Jahren, dazu kein Strom im Wasser, wenig Energieverbrauch wenn alles richtig gemacht wird. Und da sind wir bei den Einschränkungen. In erster Linie ist das mal die Pumphöhe über Teichwasser. Jeder mm wird teuer erkauft genauso wie jeder Bogen und jeder Meter unnötige Leitungslänge oder gar Querschnittsverringerung.
Das ganze Dicht bekommen ist wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände mit 10 Zehen hat machbar. 
Vermörteln warum nur um Himmelswillen, aber gut jeder wie er es mag.
Investiere lieber in ein paar gute Badeschuhe und nimm den Rest des Geldes für einen richtigen Vorfilter.

Zu guter letzt für heute eine Empfehlung an Leuten in nächster Nähe die mir gerade einfallen. Als aller ersten mal @Zacky der aus Altlandsberg ist und sowohl Schwimm/ Fischteiche hat, als auch das ganze nogh mit LH befeuert.
Dann wäre da noch @bupaech in Frohnau im Süden von Berlin der @ThorstenC 
Einfach mal die Leute direkt per Unterhaltung anschreiben und mit etwas Glück einen schönen und vor allem lehrreichen Nachmittag verbringen. 

Ps falls die jungs deinen Thread nicht schon selbst entdeckt haben.


----------



## Matthiaas (28. Aug. 2019)

Danke Troll,
ich warte mal, ob die drei schreiben, eure Wortwechsel habe ich mit häufigem Schmunzeln verfolgt, war immer wieder schwer das Handy aus der Hand zu legen, Binchforing oder so.... du hast Kois und den Teich dazu nehme ich an? Und Karow wäre Radentfernung... 
Mal schauen, ob ich mir das mit dem Siebvorfilter in der Bastelversion noch ausreden lasse, Geld habe ich übrigens nie..., is immer weg, weiß auch nicht wie das passiert
Wasser werde ich nicht in die Höhe pumpen, Fische schaffe ich auch nicht, viele Kinder, was aber toll sein kann bzw fast immer ist 
VG m


----------



## Zacky (28. Aug. 2019)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen.

Ich habe mir deinen Eingangsthread jetzt durchgelesen, ist aber auch ganz schön viel,um auf Details einzugehen. Daher würd ich an dieser Stelle nur ein paar Basics mit auf dem Wege geben wollen.

LH sind geil...  da stimme ich Rene zu...wenn man sie richtig einsetzt

KG Rohre werden lediglich mit Folienflanschen und/oder Bodenablaufen (aus ABS-Kunststoff) verklebt. Hier nutzt man Tangit. Die Steckverbindungen werden nicht verklebt, könnte man aber ggf. zu aller Vorsicht nochmal mit "Dichtungskleber" abziehen.

Die Rohre kann man bei sauberer Verarbeitung problemlos unterirdisch verlegen. Wenn es etwas teurer sein darf, dann auch das KG 2000 (grün). Da Du den Teich vermörteln willst, kannst Du die Rohre sicherlich auch auf der Folie verlegen, aber irgendwann musst Du irgendwo so oder so durch die Folie und das unterhalb der Wasserlinie, denn sonst läuft dein FIlteresystem nicht gut. Dazu würde ich aber im Vorfeld schon Gräben oder Vertiefungen ziehen, wo die Rohre dann eingelegt werden können, denn sonst wird der Mörtelaufbau vielleicht etwas dick.

Bei den Flanschen gibt es schon Unterschiede. Die günstigeren Flansche für ca. 6,- € sind etwas dünner und kleiner, als die teureren Flansch so um die 15,- €. Den Unterschied könnte ich Dir bei Bedarf direkt zeigen. 

Der Empfehlung von Rene - sich Teich im Nahebreich anzusehen - kann ich nur befürworten.  Viele Fragen kommen bei direkter Betrachtung auf und können auch gleich beantwortet, erläutert und diskutiert werden. Die Bau-Dokus hier im Forum sind klasse und deinem Projekt nahe kommt in etwa der Teich von @semperit . Filtergraben, Vermötelung, Luftheber.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (28. Aug. 2019)

Matthiaas schrieb:


> läuft das Wasser dann nicht einfach am aufgestecken Teil raus....?


natürlich mit Dichtung drin . Dann steht z.B. mitten im Teich am künftigen BA ein Rohr 1,5m senkrecht nach oben und ist bis oben voll mit Wasser. Das gleiche am anderen Ende des Rohrs (im FK?) So siehst du gut, ob noch wo eine Dichtung fehlt.


Matthiaas schrieb:


> ab welcher Dicke ist ein Flansch eine ausreichend guter Flansch


Ich weiß nicht ob man hier Links posten darf, ich versuchs mal. Ich hab mir zuerst mal Muster besorgt, z.B. den hier und den.
Der billige hat eine kleinere Flanschfläche und ist weniger stabil - trotzdem brauchbar. Bei allen Foliendurchgängen hab ich dann die besseren verwendet, für die Filtertonne tuts auch die billigere Variante. Es gibt aber auch noch andere - am besten mal ein Muster bestellen und vergleichen.

Edit: der erste Link in Zacky's Signatur ist auch sehr zu empfehlen! Da gibt's auch Flansche


----------



## Sonnengruesser (28. Aug. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> KG 2000 (grün)


Vorsicht, das KG2000 ist Polypropylen und lässt sich nicht mit Tangit in die Flansche kleben.


----------



## Zacky (28. Aug. 2019)

richtig... dazu klebt man ein Stück KG-orange oder direktes PVC-Rohr mit einer Länge von etwa 15 cm in die Stutzen von Flanschen oder Bodenabläufen ein. Je nach Fließrichtung ein einfacher Rohrstutzen oder halt direkt mit Einsteckmuffe & Dichtung. KG-orange lässt sich mit Tangit etc. verkleben, das KG2000 sollte ja nur gesteckt werden, da es ja auch eine etwas bessere Doppellippendichtlung hat.


----------



## Matthiaas (28. Aug. 2019)

oh mann, ich muss ins Bett, aber der Tipp mit @semperit war wirklich hilfreich, ganze Doku noch gelesen, danke Zacky, 

also ich habe gelernt:
wie ich das mit der Verrohrung mache (und mal rechnen sollte, ob es mit KG2000 geht
welche Flansche ich nehme, und wie ich sie ans nächste Rohr bekomme
das ich Abdrücken mit Folienstücken und Standrohr probieren kann
habe mir auch das Teichprofil von @semperit abgeschaut, dachte ich bäuchte eine Stufe mehr
wieviel Eoxid ich brauchen werde 
dass ich vielleicht doch nicht auf Vlies mörteln sollte, sondern auf VM200 - ist aber so teuer.....
und dass ich mir einen Putzmaschine (bezahlt) leihen sollte...

Danke erstmal an Sonnengruesser, Troll20 und Zacky, das war klasse
Matthias


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Aug. 2019)

-lass den Filterteich weg, Schmuddelgrab und Platzverschwender
-baue einen Teich mit einer seitlichen Pflanzzone z.B. auf -40cm - da wachsen viele UW-Pflanzen
-lass das mit dem Vermörteln....Aufwand für Material und Arbeit...und spätere Unerreichbarkeiten der Folie, falls doch mal was ist- wie durchwurzeln von unten...etc.

-Stufen..sind Volumen- und Platzkiller, eine Unfallgefahr, "Rettung" ist schwieriger - eine auf -40cm reicht ja
-Verkaufe die EPDM-Folie

Lass Dir von einem Fachbetrieb PEHD- Folie faltenfrei einschweißen:
-Flansche nicht notwendig- alle Rohre werden eingeschweißt
-UV ´- und wurzelresistent

In der jetzigen Planung wird der ST recht lang und schmal.
Eine Kreisströmung um den Schmutz mittig zu konzentrieren wird da schwer.

Ohne Filterteich und vielen Stufen wird es großzügiger und einfacher.
----------
Filtertechnik....

Rechne pro Saugstelle mit ca. 10m³/h....der von Dir angedachte LH schafft das.
Aber eine Absetzkammer als Filter muß dann auch dementsprechend großzügig dimensioniert werden.
Zu den von Dir angedachten "Sieben (egal ob Gitter oder Spaltsiebe)" im Wasser: diese werden sich zusetzen, filtern nicht fein genug.
Wie froh war und bin ich, als ich meine artgerechten Spaltsiebe USIII ausgebaut und einen TF + LH eingebaut hatte..

Ein automatisch sich abreinigendes feineres Sieb macht also Sinn und weniger Wartungsaufwand.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Aug. 2019)

Falls Du doch an der EPDM- Folie festhalten willst und diese jetzt "zu schmal" wird.
Kaufe noch Folie dazu und verklebe diese mit doppelseitigem Klebeband und Nahtabdeckband.
Gibt es alles bei geaplan.de

Teichform möglichst mit wenigen Stufen, so daß Falten vermieden werden.

und...nicht vermörteln.
Nur einen rutschfesten Ein- und Ausstieg- mit Geländer.


----------



## Matthiaas (29. Aug. 2019)

Guten Morgen Thorsten,
deine Doku kenne ich teils fast noch auswendig und freue mich, dass du mir auf die ja schon etwas vertraute Art schreibst. 
Danke für die Anregungen, 
TF ist auch angedacht, aber erst in ein paar Jahren (Geld), 
FG abschaffen, werde ich mir überlegen, wir haben aber Lust auf die Pflanzen und (HausWG) machen Gartenarbeit alle  ganz gerne, zudem wird es wild im Wasser und da sorge ich mich, um die viele Bewegung zwischen Pflanzbereich und Schwimmbereich. Den Filtergraben könnte ich ja in 20 Jahren, wenn ich keinen Bock mehr hab oder meine Kinder mir den Vogel zeigen (Teichpflege, nee Danke Alda), ja immernoch in einen Fischteich umwandeln, dann habe ich wahrscheinlich ne paar Tausend für einen guten TF übrig...
das mit den Stufen werde ich beherzigen, mache dann eine (50 unter Wasserlinie oder 50 über Boden?, das meinst du) 
Die EPDM werde ich behalten, aber der mit dem Kleben könnte ich wirklich überlegen..., muss ich nur vor dem Bau den FK entscheiden.

Eine Frage noch, warum bist du vom vermörteln abgekommen? Ich meine, du hast ein kleines Paradies vermörtelt..., 
frohen Gruß
Matthias


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Aug. 2019)

Ja- ich habe komplett vermörtelt.
Mischungsangaben in meiner Doku bei NG und auch hier bei HGT gibt einen guten Tröt dazu.

Nur so meine Erfahrungen- die etwas im Gegensatz zu bunten Heftchen sind:
-Stufen mit Betonüberzug- auch wenn der "rauh" ausgeführt wird können rutschig werden- eher Unfallgefahr als Sicherheit
-Stufen erschweren eher das "Retten" von Verunfallten- es ist leichter jemand an einem steilen Ufer rauszuziehen.
-Zudem rauben Stufen Volumen, Schwimmplatz und bieten Algenwachstum mehr Fläche

Ich hab ja auch im Schwimmteich Pflanzzonen. Da wurde noch nie was durchs Planschen herausgerissen.
Wenn die Pflanzen erst einmal angewachsen sind, dann ist der lehmhaltige Sand komplett wie eine Matte durchwurzelt.

Wenn bei mir nicht alles vermörtelt wäre, dann hätte ich bestimmt schon einmal kurz den "Wall" zwischen ST und FT "abgebaut" und ein paar meiner Verrohrungssünden geändert.

Filterteich muss man regelmäßig reinigen.
Impellerschlammsauger ist empfehlenswert.

Natürlich ist kein Teich gleich und woanders ist alles anders.

Ansonsten hat semperit eine sehr saubere Bauvorlage geliefert in seiner Doku und fein Fehler vermieden, die andere bereits gemacht haben!


----------



## Matthiaas (29. Aug. 2019)

Der Vorschlag von Thorsten die Teiche ST und FG in einem Folienstück zu verlegen, in dem ich das 18 und das 12 Meter Stück EPDM an der langen Seite verbinde und dann auch unter dem Filterkeller verlaufen lasse (wobei man ja die Bodenplatte unter die EPDM gießen wurde oder?), läßt mich gerade nicht mehr los...

gibt es dazu noch Meinungen, vor allem Erfahrungen zu Dauerdichtheit selbst geklebter EPDM-Bahnen (sorgfältig kann ich sein)

  

Die Entwicklung von Thorstens Idee also:, Folie verkleben, dass man an der FiltergrabenSchwimmteichbreite 15 m zur Verfügung hat und die Trennung zwischen ST/FG auf der Folie zu mauern (wahrscheinlich auf daruntergelegtem Streifenfundament) und falls ich wirklich mal den FG aufgebe und "nur" noch technisch filtere, bzw mit ein paar Pflanzen im Teich, Nährstoffe einsammle, dann könnte ich die Mauer wieder wegnehmen und der ST wird halt größer

weil ich ein Dichtigkeitspaniker bin, wäre die Frage, ob diese Klebestellen bei EPDM wirklich dauerhaft halten....
Aus weiterhin steht der Filterkeller dann im Teich..., Strom ist bisher keiner drin, dann würde aber auch der Trommelfilter in der zukuft auch nicht mehr gehen oder gibt es die mit 12v....? (ach, eine gute Idee und schon tausend Fragen)


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Aug. 2019)

Nein. Filterkeller im Erdreich außerhalb der Folie.
Da muß doch ggf. alles an Technik rein und Ver- und Entsorgungsleitungen. Zudem sollte der Filterkeller ggf. "trocken" bleiben.

so mittendrin kann der FK stören. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein anderes Plätzchen.
1. Wahl im Schuppen
2.Wahl unter der Terrasse mit wetterfesten Klappen/ Schiebedeckel

Baue gleich endgültig. Entweder mit oder ohne FT ist dann fix.
Technisch filtern heißt vor allem mechanische Filterung- und ggf. bei Fischbesatz eine Biostufe.

EPDM habe ich ja auch eine Naht im ST!

Guck mal hier- da gibt jemand richtig Vollgas beim bauen.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=24399


Wenn Deine ST Form lang und schmal bleibt, dann ist eine Kreisströmung passe.
Aber auch dafür gibt es Strömungsideen ala "Wasserwalze" aus dem Poolbau:
an den beiden kurzen Seiten gegenüberliegend einströmen. Jeweils oben und unten...


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Aug. 2019)

In der Skizze fehlt irgendwie ganz grob der "Rest" von Haus, Schuppen, Garten und Terrasse.
Vielleicht mit einem Nordpfeil....
Den Teich möglichst da ran, wo man immer sitzt-> Terrasse.

Vielleicht wäre es auch eine Überlegung wert einen der Bäume zu "versetzen" , um so eine bessere Teichform hinzubekommen.
Kann man doch durchaus drüber nachdenken, insbesondere mit Bagger!

Dann klappt auch eine Kreisströmung und es sieht nicht so schmal aus.

Unten drunter mal eine alte Teichprofilidee- was ja auch mit EPDM geht.
Vielleicht dann keine ganz senkrechten Wände- eher etwas schräg.

Bei PEHD lässt man einfach die PEHD Platte oder Folie etwas über OK Grundstück hochstehen.
Siehe Rhabanus sein Teich.
Bei PEHD muss man wieder irgendwie den Rand basteln.

Vermörteln geht ebenfalls...VM Verbundmatte benötigt man nicht auf waagerechten Flächen...da reicht Vließ


----------



## Matthiaas (30. Aug. 2019)

Viel zu denken gab es nach den Rückmeldungen (danke (auch Thorsten) für die Dokuvorschläge und die Zeichnung vom alternativen Teichprofil, davon werde ich einiges übernehmen.... ich hoffe ihr macht weiter....

geändert habe ich das Teichprofil und die Fragen bzgl. Flanschung, Verrohrung konnte ich entscheiden (Flansche bestellt, Verrohrung 80% unter der Folie

die meisten aufgeworfenen Fragen, Vermörtelung, FG (jeweils ja oder nein), Filterung (basteln), Teichform (Foliekleben) habe ich mir mit der Hilfe beantwortet
*Vermörteln *weiterhin ja
*FG *weiterhin ja
*EPDM-Folie zusammenkleben*, nein (würde mehr Verlust durch Falten den wichtigen Stellen bedeuten, weil auf dem FKeller eine Terrassse kommt und ich ihn deswegen nicht verlegen will/kann
*Teichform *bleibt im wesentlich so, FG wird etwas kleiner (baulich bedingt) und der FKeller etwas länger (so dass er die gesamte Breite des FG gegen den ST abgrenzt (baulich leichter und passt besser in den Garten, Terrasse/Steg wird größer
neue Zeichnung folgt, auch mit Garten, etc

offen ist die Filterfrage (bastels), 
kennt jemand folgendes Video und könnte mir in nem Satz oder einer Zeichnung die Filteridee erklären? Achtung nur nach 8.20 und nochmal nach 12.40 geht es um die Stellen, die ich interessant finde....






schönen Freitag
Matthias


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2019)

das ist das Prinzip mit einem umgekehrten Spaltsieb


----------



## Matthiaas (30. Aug. 2019)

Danke Zacky, so in etwa habe ich mir das vorgestellt, 
im Film scheint das zu funktionieren, 
bauen ließe sich das mit einem Spaltsieb 0,25mm in der Größe von einem knappen qm (0.9x1) incl. belüftungsmembran für 950€, da wird nie was kaputt gehen, ich könnte im Herbst Blätter mit einem gröberen Sieb und im Frühlung/Sommer Algen mit 0,25 mm filtern, 
für mich scheint das topp,
in meinem Basteltraum baue ich noch einen Siebkorb ein, der einen Teil auffängt, dass ich die Kammer nicht so oft säubern muss
ich finde keine wichtigen Gegenargumente, wer hat guten Einspruch oder Bedenken...?


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2019)

Das Ganze gibt es schon in einer kompakten Bauweise. Hier im Forum, Norbert alias @Geisy , hat so ein Filtermodul bereits vor ein paar Jahren entwickelt und selbst gebaut. Hier der Link zu seiner Website http://www.airliftsieve.de/
Es gibt grundsätzlich nichts negatives über diese Filterung zu sagen, aber zu Bedenken will ich dennoch geben, dass 0,25 mm (250 µm) dann für Algen ganz schön grob sind. Blätter und Co, was größer ist und schwimmt, wird das Sieb hervorragend zurückhalten. Bei gewissen Algen hätte ich da so meine Bedenken, gerade dann, wenn es feine Schwebe-/Grünalgen sind. Die schafft ein Trommelfilter ja schon kaum, so dass häufig noch eine UVC zum Einsatz kommen muss, um diese Feinstpartikel in ihrer Struktur so zu schädigen, dass sie irgendwann beim Umlauf im Siebgewebe 60-70 µm hängen bleiben. Grundsätzlich ist das umgedrehte Spaltsieb eine ausfallsichere Sache, selbst wenn es verstopft und mit Algen zu ist, passiert nix weiter.

Es gibt noch andere User, wie z.Bsp. Rene - @troll20 oder auch @Andre 69 die sich mit dieser Filterart vor geraumer Zeit schon mal intensiver beschäftigt haben. Vielleicht können sie Dir noch ein paar erste Eindrücke & Erfahrungen mit auf den Weg geben. 950,-€ finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt günstig, wenn man bedenkt, dass man dann noch etwas mehr Aufwand und keine so feine Filterung wie bei einem Trommelfilter hat, der gebraucht für 1500,- € und neu für etwa 2300,- zu bekommen ist. Da würde ich nochmal in mich gehen und drüber nachdenken. Wenn der TF eh noch etwas Zeit hatte bzw. noch etwas angespart werden kann, würde ich auf eine gewisse Zeit mit einem Vliessack filtern, welcher alle 2-3 Tage einfach entsorgt wird.


----------



## Matthiaas (1. Sep. 2019)

habe die Hinweise weiter verwertet und angefangen vorzubereiten, Baumringe gemauert, betoniert, für die Nieveauerhöhung im Garten, weil wir die 80 qubik nicht wegschaffen werden... Unten sind zwei Fragen (Rohrdurchmesser und Position des LH/Strömungsideen)

Hausgartenskizze

  

so wird die Anordnung von Teich, F/Keller und FGraben werden, wobei 6 mal 110 Abläufe (2 Skimmer, 2 BA-Rinnen, 2 Runde BA) und 6 mal 110 Zuläufe (1&2 direkt nach Vorfilter - um die Stömmungsgeschwindigkeit im FG zu reduzieren 3-6 als Rückkehrer als dem FG)

  

Profil ST

 

und Profil FG

  

Die Rohre werde ich nun alle unter der Folie verlegen, um möglichst wenig Falten zu prodizieren, wenn das Geld reicht mit dem 2000er), die Flansche habe ich alle in 110 gekauft, weil mir größer einfach zu teuer ist.

Bei zwei Fragen komme ich nicht weiter
1. Macht es Sinn bei Verrohrungen der längeren Strecken auf 125er Rohr zu springen, um Reibung zu reduzieren (1 BA hat 7 Meter, 1 Skimmer 7 Meter, 2 Zu/Rückläufe haben 7 Meter) oder ist das bei diesen Distanzen mit 110er ausreichend?

2. Positionierung des LH??? und Strömungsverhalten:

Auf jeden Fall werde ich eine Vorfilterung vor dem FG einbauen (weil ich viele Blätter haben werde), den Vorfilter mache ich mit einem Crielzeef-Prinzip (welche Siebe habe ich noch nicht entschieden, vielleicht auch zwei, erst grob, dann nochmal fein)
Aber trotzdem bleibt ja die Frage der Reihenfolge:
A: ST, Vorfilter, LH, FG, ST
oder besser
B: ST, Vorfilter, FG, LH, ST
oder noch was anderes

ich schätze mal, Variante A hat man mehr "Zug" an den BA und Skimmern und bei Variante B mehr beim Strömungerzeugen? ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung

Thorsten hatte angeregt, ich könnte von den kurzen Seiten störmen (unten und andere Seite oben), aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dabei 14 Meter zu überwinden sind (der LH schafft zwischen 30 und 40000 nach der Exeltabelle, verteilt auf 6 mal 110), außerdem wo könnte man dann die Skimmer und BA positionieren?

Bei meiner Teichform (wir wollen eine "lange" Schwimmstrecke), denke ich sowieso, dass ich ab und zu mit einer Gummilippe Mulm in die Rinnenschieben muss....

viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Zacky (1. Sep. 2019)

Wenn, würde ich eine Mischung aus Variante A & B bevorzugen, jedoch nicht so direkt in der jeweiligen Reihenfolge bleiben.

Du hast jetzt 6 Leitungen in DN 110 geplant. Fragen: Für welches Volumen sind die Bodenrinnen ausgelegt? Was für ein Anschluss ist da grundsätzlich vorgesehen? DN 110? Ich meine, mich zu erinnern, dass die Bodenrinnen nur DN 50, max DN 75 haben!? Was für Skimmer sind geplant?

Bei der Filterabfolge würde ich mehr Leitungen direkt in den Schwimmteich und weniger durch den Filtergraben schicken. Im Filtergraben sind die Pflanzen, welche nicht zwingend eine deutliche Strömung vertragen bzw. mögen. Gerade UW-Pflanzen würden sich dann wohl eher vor den Auslauf setzen und diesen ggf. verstopfen.

Wenn Dir die Strömung wichtig ist, könnte man auch mit zwei Lufthebern arbeiten. Ein Luftheber am Ende des FG, welcher nach dem Filtergraben (wobei es kein Filtergraben im eigentlichen Sinne ist, sondern ein Pflanzenfilterbecken) und ein Luftheber hinter dem Vorfilter, welcher dann direkt in den Schwimmteich drückt. Bedingt jedoch, dass dein Siebfilter groß genug ist, um genügend Wasser durchzulassen.

Die relativ gerade Teichbeckenform des Schwimmteiches erinnert mehr an ein Schwimmbad mit separaten Pflanzenfilter. Die Ecken sollten abgeschrägt oder gar rund gestaltet werden, da dies Strömungstechnisch optimaler läuft. Über die Einströmrichtung kann man streiten...ich würde es gegen den Uhrzeigersinn machen.


----------



## Matthiaas (1. Sep. 2019)

die Bodenrinnen hätten 110er Ausgänge, zwei Meter Strecke und Schlitze in Längsrichtung.., Bild folgt


----------



## bupaech (1. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Matthiaas,
Hier ist BuPaech aus Berlin (13465). Die Sache klingt interessant. Ich bewege mit Hilfe einer Anlage in Schwerkraft einen KG200-LH in 2,30m Tiefe in einem KG400 Rohr mit knapp über 100 Watt, mit einer auf 40 Watt gedrosselten 20.000 Liter Pumpe einen Vier-Becken-Wasserfall aus 1,5 m Höhe, eine 60 Liter Luftpupse für den Luftheber und einen 50.000 Liter Trommelfilter. Ich habe leider drei Sedimentfallen mit 3 Zoll Spiralschläuchen über der Folie einbetoniert. Aber seit Mitte Juni läuft die Anlage und das Wasser bis auf den Algenmulm kristallklar. Jetzt experimentiere ich gerade, alles nur über den Filtergraben laufen zu lassen, den Wasserfall und der mit Wasserpflanzen bewachsene Teichrand im Schwimmteich ziehen Nährstoffe direkt hinter dem LH weg.
Ich habe aber mit nur einem KG200 Flansch die Folie durchbohrt und das ist der zwischen dem Filtergraben und dem Filterkeller.
Ich stimme Troll20 und Zacky zu: Schaue Dir vorher so viele Teiche wie möglich an und lasse dich von der Praxis inspirieren! 
Grüße


----------



## Matthiaas (1. Sep. 2019)

Es ist wirklich super welche Anregungen ich hier bekomme, - ich brauche sie auch, noch 31 Tage bis zum Baggerabholen....Danke für die Tipps, und
sehr gerne würde ich mir Teiche in der Gegend (bisher wären glaube ich BuPaech, ThorstenC, Zacky und Troll20 von mir aus gesehen nahe an um die Ecke), anschauen, dabei ist es mir nicht wichtig, ob Schwimmteich oder Koi oder was auch immer, lernen werde ich von jedem.
Keinesfalls will ich jemand auf "die Ketten gehen", weil Zeit kann ja sehr knapp sein...
Wir wohnen in Pankow 13167 und alles bis 20km sause ich einfach auf dem Klapprad ab, am späten Nachmittag oder abends bin ich meistens mit der Arbeit fertig (Praxis) und fahre gerne irgendwo mit Wasser, Störtebeker oder ne Flasche __ Wein im Gepäck vorbei, um zu sehen, zu besprechen, was ich am besten genauso oder anders machen sollte. Meine Tel.nummer will ich nicht hier ins Forum stellen - oder wird das so gemacht?
Jedenfalls würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich bei dem einen oder anderen vorbeischauen darf, bin eher von der unkomplizierten Sorte und kann versprechen, dass ich nirgends mein Zelt aufbaue, über Politik rede oder ungefragt vor dem Tor stehe.... bis bald vielleicht m


----------



## Matthiaas (1. Sep. 2019)

Zacky... warum gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, Corioliskraft?


----------



## Zacky (1. Sep. 2019)

Wenn ich mir die Standardbodenabläufe anschaue, dann befindet sich der Ablaufstutzen / Rohranschlussstutzen etwas tangential linksseitig, so dass ich mir vorstellen könnte, das sich die Hersteller der Bodenabläufe über die Ablaufrotation eines tangentialen Ablaufes so ihre Gedanken gemacht haben. So denke ich mir rein theoretisch, dass das Wasser sich ebenfalls links herum (also gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) drehen sollte, zu mal wir (als Teichbesitzer) dies ja mit den Einläufen dahingegehend beeinflussen könnten. So unterstütze ich die eigentliche Rotationsströmung im Bodenablauf mit der Rotation im Wasserbehälter (Teichbecken) und erhoffe mir davon, dass der Schmutz besser in die zentrale Mitte transportiert wird.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Sep. 2019)

Vergiss diese Rinnen.
Die haben keinen Folienflansch und es wird sich dort nur Mulm ansammeln.
Die Saugkraft eines dort abgehenden Rohres geht nur wenige cm weit!

Nimm BA.  
Bei 6 Saugstellen sind ca. 60m3/h Saugleistung nötig.
Es kann auch etwas weniger sein....
Ein LH in KG 200 schafft das.
Aber der Filter muss das auch können...


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Sep. 2019)

Ich finde die Lage des ST ungünstig.
Den ST an die Terrasse ran und dahinter den FT.

Bei der langen Form wird eine Kreisströmung  mit zentraler BA Anordnung schwierig.

Deswegen meine Idee mit der Wasserwalze...ist ja auch eine Kreisströmung von der Seite betrachtet


----------



## Matthiaas (2. Sep. 2019)

zu Zacky:
*Skimmer*, dachte ich an Runde, könnte aber auch Wandskimmer sein, runde würden bei meiner Teichform wahrscheinlich effektiver absaugen, oder
*Teichform *wird in den Ecken so rund wie irgend möglich
werde mindestens 3 *Abläufe *wieder in den Teich führen (den Filter so dimensionieren, will aber nur einen LH, wenig Technik wenig Strom) und zwei oder drei Abläufe nur in den FG (ich hatte gedacht, den *LH im Intervall(??)* laufen zu lassen, dass die Strömung im FG nicht so stark ist und ich Strom sparen kann, eigentlich will ich die Pumpe nicht durchlaufen lassen, dachte ich lasse sie tags nur eine halbe Stunde laufen, halbe Stunde pause und nachts ganz aus...
*Strömung *mache ich links

zu Thorsten: 
*Teichort*: die Terasse ist im ersten Stock, unter dem Walnussbaum ist ein großer Sitzplatz, der Teich ist da am besten, auf den Filterkeller kommt ja ein Badesteg, 2x5 und von der Terasse im ersten Stock haben wir einen super Blick auf den Teich, 
den Einwand mit den *Rinnen *halte ich für wichtig, bzw. mir ist mein Denkfehler aufgefallen, ich wollte sie mit Flansch unter die Folie führen, dass ich die zur Not später mit einem BA ersetzen könnte, aber dann müßte ich ja einen 90gr Bogen einbauen....(Küstensegler hatte nach einem Jahr gesagt, er würde das mit den Rinnen in jedem Fall wieder so machen und ich denke für meine Teichform sind sie als Mulmsammelort eine Idee, um dann von Zeit zu Zeit dort gezielt abzusaugen - alle Saugkraft dann auf eine Rinne...) ok, die lasse ich raus oder mif fällt noch was ein
den *Filter *werde ich auf 60000 Liter in der Stunde auslegen, dabei wird das Wasser, dass in den FG kommt nur "grob" vorgefiltert und was direkt in den ST zurückkommt (nach Zacky nun 3x110) feiner (bisher mit 0,25m Spaltsieb, aber da hoffe ich durch Teichbetrachtungen noch Erfahrungen zu sammeln, welcher Filter für mich am besten ist)


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2019)

Luftheber im Intervallbetrieb halte ich nicht für sinnvoll. Die Oberfläche und auch der Teichgrund sollten, wenn dann, permanent abgereinigt und Schmutz idealerweise gänzlich aus dem Wasserkreislauf entfernt werden - was bei einem Spaltsieb aber so auch nicht möglich ist -. Die Teichbiologie bzw. die ansässigen Bakterien können das Wasser nur dann aufbereiten, wenn das Wasser vorbeikommt und wenn sie den lebenswichtigen Sauerstoff bekommen, den sie für die Arbeit benötigen. Bei einem so großen Teich, wie Du ihn jetzt planst, wird es meiner Meinung nach nicht reichen, ab & zu mal das Wasser durch den (verhältnismäßig kleinen) Filter- bzw. Pflanzengraben zu schicken. Die Pflanzen nehmen auch nur einen Bruchteil der Nährstoffe auf und wenn man dann den Teichkreislauf auch noch unterbricht, wird es nochmal weniger. Um einen Teich absolut ausgeglichen und ohne technischen Aufwand zu betreiben, bedarf es meiner Meinung nach, eines deutlichen 50/50 Verhältnisses an Pflanzen und Badebereich. Mulm wird sich in diesem Fall sicher absetzen und im Teich zersetzen. Der Stromverbrauch bei einem Luftheber ist ja nun schon sehr niedrig, wenn man das im Verhältnis betrachtet. Es werden etwa 1 - 3 kwh/Tag nötig - je nach Pumpenleistung - und 1 kwh kostet derzeit ca. 0,30 €.

Was mir immer so durch den Kopf geht, ist die Teich-/Filterbiologie. Die Filterbakterien brauchen einen Platz zum ansiedeln. Hier bin ich der Meinung, dass eine große Biofläche zwar schon der Teich selbst ist, weil sich Bakterien, Algenrasen und Co an den Teichwänden ansiedeln können, aber ob das immer so reicht vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Andere Schwimmteichbesitzer haben irgendwelche Pflanzensubstrate im Teich, wo sich in den Zwischenräumen, Spalten und anderen geschützten Bereichen die Bakterien ansiedeln. Vielleicht schaust Du dazu auch nochmal in die Schwimmteich-Dokumentationen und suchst gezielt nach der Substratfrage. Wenn es kein Substrat im Teich gibt, favorisiere ich tatsächlich ein künstliches Biomedium mit einzubinden. Auch nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Das Umwälzvolumen von 60.000 l/h ist sehr ambitioniert und dafür bedarf es dann schon einer ordentlichen Luftmenge. Luftheber in DN 200 sollte es dann auch schaffen. 6 Leitungen in den Filterkeller - ok, aber dann mit nur 6 wieder zurück, halte ich persönlich für etwas knapp, wird aber auch mit etwas mehr Überstauung funktionieren. Halt Jeder wie er mag. 3 Leitungen durch den Filtergraben - ja ok - denke, dass das bei ausreichenden Platz auch gut gehen sollte.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Sep. 2019)

OK-verstanden- Lage und Form sind eben dann für Euch so passend.

Filteranlagen sollten durchlaufen- von mir aus leicht gedrosselt- ich mach das ja auch mit verschiedenen Membranpumen.
Thomas AP 60/80 ist da die kleinste.
Meswerte zu Luft/ Gegendruck/ Energiebedarf findest Du in dem LH Tröt-link unten.

Teilweises verschließen von Saugstellen, um irgendwo mehr Sog zu erzeugen ist totaler Quatsch. Auch ich "glaubte einmal" an die "Zielsaugtechnik".
Die Wahrheit ist:
- keiner rennt täglich um den Teich und ändert die Zugschieberkonstellationen
-stark reduzierte Saugleitungen vertsotten, geschlossene produzieren "Schwarzgammelwasser"
-eine Filterkette (Filter, Pumpleistung) muß mit allen verbauten Saugstellen zugleich funktionieren!

Und wie schon geschrieben- 6 Saugstellen- da muß hinterher alles passen. Vielleicht kann ja jemand erklären, wieviel Spaltsiebe mit welcher getauchter Fläche dafür notwendig ist...Wenn man es mit einem gepumpten Spaltsieb USIII (15m³/h) vergleicht, dann brauchst Du 4 Stück!

Wie aber die getauchten Spaltsiebe sich wartungsmäßig verhalten, kann keiner voraussagen- kein Teich ist gleich!
Meine artgertecht eingebauten (wo der Schmutz ja nach unten weggespült wird) Spaltsiebe setzten sich regelmäßig schnell zu mit __ Schnecken, Kalk, Biofilm...2-3mal pro Woche musste ich ran...bin froh das los zu sein!

Wartungsfrei ist nix! Ich warte auch den TF regelmäßig mind. 1 x die Woche. Vor allem wegen der Fadenalgen. Damit haben fast alle TF ein "Transportproblem". Mein TF ist da auf Grund eigener Teilkonstruktion noch wartungsfreundlich. Ich kann in die Trommel und Spülrinne reinfassen!

Im nächsten Leben....wäre ein EBF-  EndlosBandFilter die erste Wahl.


----------



## Matthiaas (3. Sep. 2019)

an Zacky die *Größe des FG* wird in der letzten Zeichnung nicht mehr richtig wiedergegeben und ich hatte ihn zudem wirklich verkleinert, d.h. das werde ich wieder überdenken, um nahe an die 50% zu kommen, 
die *Teichbiologiefrage *finde ich megainteressant, aber da sieht es bei mir total blank aus, welches Biomedium favorisiert du?, ich fand die Filtergespräche der alten Koihasen ("Norbert benutzt kein Spaltsieb mehr" ziemlich interessant und deine Hinweise zu (S*ubstratfrage, Dauerbetrieb und vielleicht noch ein Rücklauf mehr*) werde ich übernehmen

und Thorsten (dachte wenn dann auch an 3 bis 4 *Spaltsiebe *bzw eine Fläche von 100x60, je nachdem ob 0,25 oder 0,3 und ob ich einen Teil noch gröber gefiltert in den FG gebe, diese Idee muss ich nochmal konkretisieren in den nächsten Tagen, 
das mit dem Intensivieren der *Saugleistung *habe ich gelesen, komme aber noch nicht davon ab, und täglich würde ich es nicht machen wollen,
woran ich mich halten werde, ist das alle Saugleitungen immer im Betrieb gehalten werden wollten und keine Sorgen ich halte von der Zielsaugtechnik eher wenig

(schaltet ihr die Pumpen auch im Winter nicht ab??)


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Sep. 2019)

LH läuft im Winter bei mir mit der Thpmas 60/80 durch mit kurzen dazuschalten der anderen Membranpumpen.


----------



## Matthiaas (3. Sep. 2019)

von den Rinnen bin ich ab, habe mir nochmal gedanken über den Einbau und die Strömungsverhältnisse gemacht, bei Küstensegler funktionieren sie wahrscheinlich gut, weil er auf der Folie gerade von der Rinne (die ist nur einen Meter lang) mit dem 110er abgeht, wenn ich unter die Folie will, habe ich Platzprobleme (Bogen, Knie), als ist wirklich der runde BA besser -


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2019)

@Matthiaas Die Frage nach meinem favorsierten Biomedium kann ich nicht pauschal beantworten, denn ich schwanke zwischen Helix und Japanmatten. Helix bietet eine sehr große geschützte Fläche auf kleinen Raum. Matten sind sehr stabil, was den Biologieaufbau angeht. Es kommt aus meiner Sicht drauf an, was ich brauche - viel auf wenig Platz oder doch wenig auf etwas mehr Platz - bzw. wie durchströme ich welches Medium.

Ich denke, es wäre wirklich empfehlenswerter das ganze Thema bei einer Tasse Kaffee zu bequatschen, da es für so ein Forum sonst auch einfach zu viele lange Einzelbeiträge werden, was teils für mehr Verwirrung als Klarheit sorgt. Die ? kommen dann vielleicht eher gleich und man kann sie gleich beantworten oder erklären, vergleichen und darüber diskutieren, da viel davon abhängt, was an Ort & Stelle überhaupt machbar ist.


----------



## Matthiaas (3. Sep. 2019)

@Zacky sehr gern, das mit dem Kaffee, 
ich schaue mal, wie ich das mit der Telefonnummer regle


----------



## Matthiaas (4. Sep. 2019)

langsam mache ich nix anderes mehr - schlafen, arbeiten, teichen...., atmen geht zum Glück meistens nebenher und das beste, im Garten sieht alles unverändert aus!

dank eurer Anregungen komme ich dem Passenden wohl näher

*Teichprofil *klar, 
*Teichform *klar (runder, Ecken grenze ich ab und bepflanze sie jetzt etwas)
*Abläufe *nur noch 4 runde Ba DN 110 (keine Rinnen mehr), 2 Skimmer DN110 (rund ist besser oder - wegen Verstellbarkeit? oder doch lieber Wandskimmer?)
*FG*, wieder größer, vor allem länger mit Trennmauer, bleiben immer noch 2m Breite, bei 16m Länge
*Verrohrung *bin bei 3x110 in den FG und wieder raus, 3x110 aus Filterkeller wieder in den Teich um Strömungsverbesserung zu erreichen
*Filterkeller *1x4m und 1,50 tief, GFKverkleidet, erst Eigenbau (Sieb oder Sieve - hier sehe ich die Probleme mit dem Durchfluss von 60.000, könnte ich mit Spaltsieb und Grobsieb versuchen zu lösen...mal sehen), dann LH200 aus 2,3m Tiefe mit 50l/m Luft also ca. 60.000 l/h, dann Biokammer, dann Ausgang (oder die drei zurück in den Teich vor Bio, dazu ist mir die Biokammer noch nicht klar genug...)

so, jetzt würde ich mich freuen man würde wieder so konstruktiv kritisieren und befragen, bisher ist es dadurch (m.E. zumindest) besser und klarer geworden

 
schönen Mittwoch - Mittagspause ist was wunderbares


----------



## Ida17 (4. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Matthias,

ein schönes Projekt hast Du da, bin gespannt wie es am Ende aussehen wird. Ich hoffe doch auf zahlreiche Bilder?  

Zu deinen Ideen für den Filtergraben kann ich leider keine persönlichen Erfahrung beitragen, aber vielleicht kann man sich gegenseitig für den Filterkellerbau bekräftigen  
Den würde ich an Deiner Stelle mindestens 2m breit machen, wenn Du Platz hast umso besser! Bei 1m Breite kommst Du ganz schlecht an die Verrohrung dran oder an andere technische Elemente. Warum eine GFK-Verkleidung und nicht gemauert und betoniert? Oder soll GFK als letzte Schicht aufgetragen werden? 



Matthiaas schrieb:


> oder die drei zurück in den Teich vor Bio, dazu ist mir die Biokammer noch nicht klar genug...)


Der Aufbau ist normalerweise so, dass der Vorfilter (Trommler, EBF etc.) das gereinigte Wasser in die Bio schleust via LH oder Pumpe. Dabei wandelt dann die Bio die giftigen Stoffe um und leitet das "saubere" Wasser wieder in den Teich. 
Wobei ich bezweifel, dass bei einem Schwimmteich ohne Besatz viele Schadstoffe anfallen werden. Wenn Besatz geplant ist, ist das natürlich mit der Bio unabdingbar.

Soo, jetzt lese ich fröhlich mit ner Tasse Kaffee heimlich weiter.


----------



## Zacky (4. Sep. 2019)

Matthiaas schrieb:


> dann LH200 aus 2,3m Tiefe mit *50l/m Luft also ca. 60.000 l/h*



Woher nimmst Du diesen Wert? Meiner Meinung nach, so nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## Matthiaas (4. Sep. 2019)

*@Zacky 

Pumpen Leistung 60.000 L/ h*

*Rohrdurchmesser 20cm*

*Eintauchtiefe 2,3m*

*Hebehöhe 0,01m*





*benötigte Luftmenge:*
                      46,23   *l/min*


aus der 2013 Exeltabelle, habe ich da was falsch eingegeben oder hätte ich die Quelle angeben sollen....?

die Datei bekomme ich nicht in den thread...


----------



## Matthiaas (4. Sep. 2019)

ah so geht das mit der Datei...


----------



## Zacky (4. Sep. 2019)

Ah ok, die Tabelle kenne ich, bin dennoch der Meinung und Überzeugung das dieses Ergebnis nicht 1zu1 übernommen werden sollte. Dazu kommt nochmal der Gegendruck eines Membrantellers oder einer anderen Ausströmplatte. Diese erzeugen ca. 30 mbar Gegendruck ggf. auch auch mehr oder weniger, so dass man dann bei der Pumpenwahl genau diese Aspekte mit einkalkulieren muss. Würde also in deinem Fall bedeuten, dass die Pumpe bei 260 mmbar + x die 50 l/min liefern müsste. Es gibt nicht viele Luftpumpen die bis auf 300 mbar drücken. Wenn sie dann doch so tief drücken müssen, ist der Verschleiß der Ventile recht hoch. Daher sagte ich ja auch schon anfangs, dass man nicht zwingend so tief einblasen muss. 1,50 m (150 mbar + Membranteller = 180 mbar) bis 1,70 m (170 mbar + Membranteller = 200 mbar) ist meist ausreichend und für die meisten Pumpen auch leistbar.


----------



## Matthiaas (4. Sep. 2019)

danke, ja, ich wollte das als untere Grenze für die Pumpe nehmen, dachte an HP100 oder vergleichbare Pumpe


----------



## Matthiaas (4. Sep. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> vielleicht kann man sich gegenseitig für den Filterkellerbau bekräftigen
> Den würde ich an Deiner Stelle mindestens 2m breit machen, wenn Du Platz hast umso besser! Bei 1m Breite kommst Du ganz schlecht an die Verrohrung dran oder an andere technische Elemente. Warum eine GFK-Verkleidung und nicht gemauert und betoniert? Oder soll GFK als letzte Schicht aufgetragen werden?



habe mal kurz bei dir reingelesen, faszinierend, muss aber weiterarbeiten...
scheint nicht so, als ob ich in der Position bin, da was zu bekräftigen, aber lernen werde ich bestimmt ne Menge, freue mich wenn du nochmal "reinschaust"
Filtergraben breiter ist möglich, hoffe aber das mir 1Meter Innenmaß reicht, auch weil ich nicht mit viel Verrohrung arbeiten werde, alles Kammern (bisher...)
viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Sonnengruesser (4. Sep. 2019)

Hab noch 2 Gedanken für dich:
-) den Überlauf vom FG in den Teich könntest du auch einfach offen lassen (ohne Rohre). Gibt's auch Varianten mit Trittsteinen um trockenen Fußes quasi "durch den Bach" zu gehen.
-) Skimmer hab ich einen Wandskimmer verbaut. Ist optisch mMn besser, speziell bei einem so "aufgeräumten" Schwimmbereich. Hat 2 Nachteile: der Wasserpegel wo der Skimmer funktioniert ist nicht anpassbar. Man muss also gelegentlich Wasser nachfüllen, oder der Skimmer liegt bei viel Verdunstung trocken. Beim Rohrskimmer könnte man ev. das Rohr austauschen (wer macht das schon...). Im Winter muss der Wandskimmer eisfrei gehalten werden (belüften, trockenlegen, ausbauen...).


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Sep. 2019)

Ich betreibe ja auch 6 Saugstellen -mit einem Verrohrungsengpass und dadutch schon 10cm Pegelabsenkung in der TF Einlaufkammer.
Jeder andere hier mit bessererer Verrohrung ist da sicher schon 7..8cm im Vorteil.

Eine Secoh 80 genügt hier für 6 Saugstellen an meinem LH in 2m "Baulänge" und 2m Ausströmtiefe.
Ich kann das Wasserfördervolumen nicht messen.
Skimmer und BA ziehen aber.
Daten zu Luft und Pumpen/ Ausströmern siehe unten in der Signatur. Grobblasiger 340 EPDM war bei mir der "Sieger".
Gebohrte Ausströmerplatte dürfte noch weniger Luftgegendruck haben und somit noch mehr Luft einbringen.

Ida meinte den *Filterkeller.*
Ziemlich schmal....mein Filterkeller ist auch nur Innen 114cm?? glaub ich breit.
Aber ich habe auch einen Einhängetrommelfilter. Für Wartung/ Rep. ziehe ich den nach oben raus.
Unten mal eine alte FK-Idee- eigentlich alles gemauert und GFK möglich.
später kann man dort immer eine TF in Einhängeversion nachrüsten, wenn man gleich an abgehendes Abwasserrohr denkt...ist es einfacher.
Der tiefe Teil für den LH kann auch ein KG 500 mit Kappe unten sein, welches einfach an den restlichen Boden mit dem GFK verklebt wird- und ca. 250cm LH Schacht unterhalb OK Wasser reicht aus, dann ist der Ausströmer in Betrieb ca. 2m unter Wassersäule getaucht.
Angenommen- der FK ist 1m Tief, dann benötigst Du nur noch ein 1,5m langes KG 500!

Z.b. die LH Einblaskammer mit GFK auszukleben ist kein Hexenwerk. Habe ich ja auch.
alle Abläufe gehen von dieser LH Einblaskammer weg.
Wenn Du Bioträgermaterial dort reinkippst, benötigst Du ein Gitter(rohre) an den Abläufen.
Wozu das __ Hel-X an einem (noch)  fischlosen Teich dienen soll...es schadet aber nichts und kostet auch nicht die Welt.

Angenommen... Du schaffst mit dem LH ca. 40m³/h reell, dann gehen da 20m³/h durch Deinen Filterteich.
Es ist günstiger, den FT mitig zu speisen und die Überläufe an den Enden zum ST!
Dann geht nur die halbe Strömung jeweils durch den FT!

Du nimmst den ST mit dem FT ziemlich viel Fläche vom ST weg..hatte ich aber schon erwähnt.

FT....Profil..für Stufen dort in -30, -60, -90, -60, -30 brauchst Du ca. 3m in der Breite.
Oder eine Stufe weniger bauen.
----------

Rückläufe "offen" vom FT in den ST...ich habe so etwas ähnliches.
Mein einziger direkter Einlauf in den ST erfolgt über den "Kanal" an der Brücke.
Dieser Einlauf trägt null zur Kreisströmung bei, weil die Einströmgeschwindigkeit dort verpufft.

Ein schmales "Kanälchen" als Überlauf geht...aber dann wird es sicher schwer mit der Ausrichtung zur Kreisströmung, wenn es überhaupt geht....
---------

Du kannst wegen der langen Teichform auch folgendes überlegen:
-zwei entgegengesetzt rotierende Kreisstömungen
-2 Rückläufe KG 125 vom FK direkt mittig in den ST- links entgegen Uhrzeiger und rechts mit dem Uhrzeigersinn
-Rückläufe vom FT genauso links und rechts
-Im "Zentrum jeder Kreisströmung" 1 BA in KG 125 Verrohrung
Dazu jeweils 1 Rohrskimmer oder Wandskimmer.

So hast Du nur noch 4 Saugstellen, was für einen Schwimmteich angemessen ist und auch mit ein paar Fischen sicher funktioniert.
Du benötigst dann nur noch ca. 40m³/h theoretisch...was spätere Filterbauerei oder Kauf erleichtert.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Sep. 2019)

Habe dir mal eine schnelle Skizze gemalt.
Mit den zwei Kreisströmungen funktioniert genau so bei mir.
An der Trennstelle der Kreisströmungen müssen die beiden Einläufe beide Strömungen
nebeneinander so ankommen.

Ich habe aus Versehen die Rückläufe von der falschen Kammer/ Einlaufseite her eingezeichnet.
Das kannst du natürlich gerne anders machen.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (4. Sep. 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Dieser Einlauf trägt null zur Kreisströmung bei, weil die Einströmgeschwindigkeit dort verpufft.


Leider muss ich dir widersprechen - mein Überlauf definiert die Drehrichtung an der Oberfläche, die blöderweise andersrum ist als die geplante Drehrichtung unter Wasser... 
Die Skizze von Thorsten gefällt mir, auch das Umwälzvolumen kommt mir realistischer vor - Matthias will doch keinen Koiteich (oder doch?)


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Sep. 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Rückläufe "offen" vom FT in den ST...ich habe so etwas ähnliches.
> Mein einziger direkter Einlauf in den ST erfolgt über den "Kanal" an der Brücke.
> Dieser Einlauf trägt null zur Kreisströmung bei, weil die Einströmgeschwindigkeit dort verpufft.



Ein offener, schmaler Kanal kann natürlich auch zur Kreiselströmung beitragen, wenn er gleich passend in Querschnitt und Ausrichtung gebaut wird.
Der müsst dann aber ggf. "in Folie" gebaut werden.
"Überlaufrohre" aus dem FT verstopfen auch gerne, wenn man Fadenalgen hat.


----------



## Matthiaas (4. Sep. 2019)

Danke Thorsten, gute Gedanken, den mit der doppelten Kreisströmung hatte ich auch schon, dachte nur, dass ich mit 4 Saugstellen nicht genug Wasser bekomme, das hinzubekommen...., muss noch arbeiten, später mehr
das 500 mit Kappe steht schon im Hof (sch... teuer die verdammte Kappe)


----------



## Matthiaas (4. Sep. 2019)

nee, keine Fische, vielleicht __ Moderlieschen oder __ Stichlinge,

wenn also keine anderen Meinungen kommen würde ich auf 4 Saugstellen runter gehen (zwei BA und zwei Rohrskimmer,- ich werde sicher unterschiedliche Wasserstände haben, weil ich vor allem mit Regenwasser befüllen will)  runter gehen, bei Teichvolumen von 45-50.000l,


----------



## Matthiaas (4. Sep. 2019)

@ThorstenC die Skizze finde ich gut, verstehe, den einen von drei Abgängen aus dem FKeller nicht, zumal du aus dem FG zweimal rausgehst und nur einmal rein, könnte da sich mit Pech/Wind etc. nicht sogar die Störmung umdrehen,
d.h. bräuche ich entweder einen Ablauf mehr, um dann noch einen weiteren in den FG zu schicken?


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Sep. 2019)

Der Wind ändert nix an dem Wasserfluss aufs dem FT zum ST. Der bewegt höchstens die Oberfläche.
Ich habe einfach den FT "mittig" gespeist und an den "Enden" in den ST.

Du kannst natürlich auch mit zwei Rohren KG 110 aus der LH Einblaskammer in den FT mittig reingehen.
Dann passte es besser.
Bei 4 Saugstellen z.B. in KG 110 verrohrt kannst Du dann 5 Rückläufe in KG 110 (3 direkt in den ST, 2 über den FT) betreiben.
Die Förderhöhe sollte sich dann in Grenzen halten.

Kreisströmung und Geschwindigkeit mit Bögen im ST auf den Rückläufen plus ggf. dezente Verjüngung auf PVC 70mm- dabei immer die dann ansteigende Überstauung der Bio- oder LH Einblaskammer im Auge haben.


----------



## Matthiaas (4. Sep. 2019)

so, Thorstens Idee mit den *zwei Kreisströmungen* würde ich gerne versuchen, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass ich mit 4x110 die zwei Kreisstörmungen hinbekomme, deswegen auch noch keine Zeichnung
wie Zacky meint wird der *FG  wieder größer* und nach ida mache ich nun auch den FKeller nochmal etwas breiter, allerdings nur auf 1,20 Innenmaß, bei 4 Meter Länge muss das reichen,
um die beiden Kreisströmungen hinzubekommen würde ich gerne zwei *160iger BA einbauen*, finde aber keine im Netz, *weiß jemand was?*, mir ist auch irgendwie noch vor Augen, dass jemand gezeigt hat, wie er 110er umgebaut hat.... wäre toll wenn ich hier weiter käme (leider hat mich die Arbeit gerade im Griff) - meine liebe Frau kam gerade heim, meinte mit einem Blick aufs Forum, ob mir jemand geantwortet hätte und ob es noch offene Fragen gäbe..... - ich hab wohl ziemlich dümmlich gegrinst, zumindest vertiefen wir das jetzt nicht weiter...


----------



## Matthiaas (5. Sep. 2019)

hier die Zeichnung, in der die Störmung und Verrohrung überlegt wird (@Sonnengruesser: die Folienkanalvariante würde unter dem Holzsteg liegen, deswegen kein wirklicher Gestaltungsvorteil, aber zwei EPDM-Klebeflächen, außerdem habe ich die Sorge, dass ich das noch weniger einschätzen kann als den Rohrdurchmesser im Strömungsverhalten...) (@ThorstenC mir ist es lieber, dass ich im FG die Fliesstrecke (ca20m) ausnutzen kann, ich erwarte, dass sich dann mehr kleine teilchen absetzen können, wenn die Geschwindigkeit nicht zu hoch ist, das hält mir die Option offen irgendwann vielleicht auf mechanische Filterung (Sieve, Trommel...) zu verzichten (ich träume zugegeben)

also hier Teichverrohrung wieder mit 6x110 (davon 3 - einer nur kurz - durch den FG, die anderen 3 nach der Biokammer raus in den ST) anders habe ich die Sorge, könnte die Strömung zu schwach sein, und so könnte ich ja immer noch 2 der 4 BAs einfach deckeln, falls es auch mit 2BA reicht, wenn die Rohre liegen, dann habe ich die Option diese 15 bis 20.000l auch zu nutzen
Legende: *rot *die Zuläufe 1 bis 6 (einer davon nach 4m aus dem FG), 2 am Ende des FG nach ca. 18m Stecke, 3 aus dem FKeller nach der Biokammer, *grün *die erhoffte Strömung, *blau *2x2 BA und 2 SKimmer

  

Meine Fragen dazu, 
1. hat jemand Erfahrungen mit zwei BA 110 relativ dicht nebeneinander, wie wirkt sich das auf die Strömung aus, behindern die sich stark (wären seperat verrohrt)?
2. meine Überlegung wäre einfach nur zwei 110er Flansche in die Folie zu kleben und sie in eine Mulde einzuputzen, dann in 2x45° KG auf dem Weg zum Filterkeller, abdecken würde ich sie mit einem selbstmodellierten Deckel als Epoxy und Glasfasergewebe. Frage also: spricht etwas gegen Flanschabläufe mit 2x45° KG.Abgang unter einem gemeinsamen Deckel bzw. hält jemand zwei klassische 110 BAs für effektiver


----------



## Zacky (5. Sep. 2019)

160er Bodenabläufe gibt es nicht von der Stange, sondern werden aus PE angefertigt.Mir ist dazu bislang nur ein Händler bekannt, der die Teile selber anfertigt.

Einen normalen Bodenablauf umbauen, geht...habe ich gemacht, jedoch nur auf DN 125 Anschluss.


----------



## Matthiaas (5. Sep. 2019)

@Zacky danke, genau das war auch alles was ich gefunden hatte und der PEHD kostet 230 zum kleben und wäre eben PE, scheinen mir zu viele Unwägbarkeiten mit meiner Folie, deswegen bin auf die Idee mit den zwei 110er gekommen, - wir fahren morgen übers Wochenende weg, sonst hätte ich mich schon gemeldet, ...


----------



## Matthiaas (5. Sep. 2019)

*kleiner* Putzträger Test, hab mir ein paar Vliesproben schicken lassen und ein Stück Ufermatte, 
der Putz war von der Konistenz "streichzart" d.h. ich habe absichtlich nicht eine Variante der Einschlämmung gewählt, so dass es diese Freiheit noch gäbe, 

ein Video wäre informativer, ist mir aber erst hinterher klar geworden:

 
von linksoben im Uhrzeigersinn, 
200gr Geovlies (wuschelig), mechanisch-verfestigt, 3,6mm, GRKIII (ich kann es dehnen aber nicht reißen, unmöglich)
400gr Schutzvlies themisch-verfestigt, 1,7mm, GRKIV
übliche Ufermatte
500gr Schutzfließ (klassisch, gute Qualität, aber nicht wuschelig), 4,5mm

Test 
mit streichzartem Zementputz, "normaler" Zement Putzsand Korn 0-2, Mischung 1:3
Auftrag 2mal mit leichtem Druck (bei therm. Vlies und klassischem Schutzvlies 3 mal)

Ergebnisse:

 
weggelassen habe ich das thermisch-verfestige 400, weil das garnicht ging

 
200gr Wuschelvlies, 90cent netto, Putz hält bei senkrechter Fläche bei ersten Streichen (Vlies war trocken) zu 60% auf der Fläche, beim zweiten Streichen zu 100% (Bild)
 
Ufermatte gleiche Bedingungen, Putz hält zu 95%, zweiter Strich leichter, dickerer Auftrag (Bild)
  
Klassisches Schutzvlies500gr. gleiche Bedingungen, 1. 35%, 2. mehr druck 60% dann 3. Aufstreichen nötig (Bild)

- ich schaue es mir heute Abend nochmal an, vielleicht machen ich einen weitern Auftrag, aber wahrscheinlich werde ich die 10 Euro, versuchen zu sparen, selbst auf den senkrechten Flächen, wegen der Dehnung müßte man auf jeden Fall von unten nach oben putzen....


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Sep. 2019)

Zu den Saugstellen- BA...Anzahl und Dimension.
Meine Idee war ja- alles etwas angemessen zu gestalten, um hinterher bei Filter und Pumpe nicht zu auf die __ Nase zu fallen, weil ja alles passen muß.

Wenn Du jetzt wieder auf 6 Saugstellen gehst, dann muß der Filter auch 60m³/h schaffen- ebenso die "Pumpe".
Um ein wenig "Reserven zu haben, kannst Du ja die BA für KG 110 wie Zacky etc. an KG125 Rohr anschließen.
Dann ist da etwas Luft nach oben für etwas mehr Saugleistung ohne "störenden hohe" Pegelabsenkung.

https://www.mega-koi.de/teichbau/
Die bauen Die auch BA mit Abgang für KG160 und einen Flanschring zum Anschluß der EPDM Folie. Wird zwar teuer- aber auch passen.
Dann musst Du aber aufpassen mit den Skimmerleitungen. Die würde ich dann mind. KG 125 Dimensionieren, sonst sind die BA in KG 160 hydraulisch bevorzugt und die Skimmer ziehen nicht. (Parallelschaltung von "hydr. Widerständen)

Betonieren- da gibt es hier einen alten Tröt. Such den mal raus. Deine Expermimente mit dem Vließ haben andere ja auch schon gemacht.
Auch sind dort sicher Tricks (Spritzer Spüli in den Beton)  und Mischungsverhältnisse beschrieben. Wie in meinem alten NG Tröt auch.
Am Boden benötigt man keine Putzträgermatte..dünnes Vließ und dann 4cm Beton- fertig.


----------



## Matthiaas (6. Sep. 2019)

@ThorstenC den Tröt kenne ich, auch mit Tuppa und Spülespritzer, ist wirklich gut und infromativ...lieben Gruß m


----------



## Matthiaas (9. Sep. 2019)

Frage zu Spaltsieb
wir haben entschieden sicher keinen weiteren Filter (TF oder EBF) einzubauen, sind tolle Teile, aber nicht für uns
Deswegen bleibt es bei einem "Sieb", die Frage Gewebe, Vlies oder Spaltsieb wird ja immer wieder diskutiert - mir wäre ein Edelstahlgewebe finaziell am liebsten aber ich traue mich nicht, weil ich auch nicht ständig sauber machen will (auch nicht mit Kukistabs).
Ich freue mich über Anregungen und besonders über spezifisches zu diesem Spaltsieb, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma "hollandfilters"....

hier das, was ich vom Sieb habe (fläche 100x90cm)

Spaltsieb pdf


----------



## anz111 (10. Sep. 2019)

Hallo!

Ich misch mich bei den Technikteichen eher nicht mehr ein, aber ein paar Anmerkungen fallen mir ein:
1,52 EPDM Folie nimmt man auch für Jauchegruben mit einer Tiefe bis 3 m. Will damit sagen, dass diese Folie alles aushält und du das problemlos vermörteln kannst. Dann hast du auch mit den Falten keine Probleme. Ich habe das bewusst nicht gemacht und es fällt auch nicht auf.

Mir scheint du verfällt bei deiner Planung zu viel in Technik. Das ist grundsätzlich nichts schlechtes. Aber so viel Teichtechnik gehört ganz genau auf den ST abgestimmt und das ist für Selbstbauer ein schon sehr komplexes Unterfangen. Falsche Technik oder zu viel Technik sind kontraproduktiv und du handelst dir jede Menge Probleme ein. Was wieder zu mehr Technik usw. führt. Beispiele gibt's da einige. Hier einen Profi zu kontaktieren wäre sicher kein Nachteil. Bauen kannst du ja dann selber.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg für das tolle Projekt.

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Matthiaas (11. Sep. 2019)

@anz111 Guten Morgen, deine Doku hatte ich schon mit Intresse gelesen, jetzt nochmal genauer. Technik ist eigentlich nich so mein Ding, also faszinierend schon, aber auch ein Konsumartikel, der verschleißt.... Die Gründe warum ich mit LH und Siebfilter gestalten will, lieben im vielen Laub und ständigen Eintrag, den ich im naturnahen Garten haben werde. 
Dann denke ich, dass auch inKiesfilterteichen eine Pumpe und meistens ein Skimmer eingesetzt wird, dann ist da ja das Absaugen von mit der Impellerpumpe von Kiesschicht und den Mulm vom Boden, d.h. da sehe ich den Unterschied nicht mehr zum Kiesfilter. 
Schöner bei deinem Teich finde ich, dass auch die Tiere im Schwimmteich siedeln, dass wird bei mir nicht der Fall sein, die finden nur im Filterteich eine Heimat, dafür bleibt der ziemlich unberührt, bis auf das Rausschneiden der Wasserpflanzen, wenn sie zu stark wachsen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du dich bei mir noch ein bißchen einmischst, ich bin überhaupt kein dokmatischer Denker (den gibts ja auch nicht).
Deinen Teich finde ich übringens genauso wie die Doku wundervoll, - aber da bin ich ja nicht allein mit den Blumen...
Schönen Mittwoch


----------



## Sonnengruesser (11. Sep. 2019)

Matthiaas schrieb:


> ...Tiere im Schwimmteich siedeln, dass wird bei mir nicht der Fall sein, die finden nur im Filterteich eine Heimat...


Das dachte ich auch erst, aber die Tiere spült es auch in den Schwimmbereich, sofern du nicht deinen Überlauf vom FG in den ST per Sieb abtrennst. Stört aber nicht wirklich.
Übrigens sammeln sich auch ziemlich viele Tiere vorm oder im Filter - bei mir hauptsächlich Spitzschlammschnecken und Libellenlarven - die man immer wieder umsetzen muss (oder das Sieb rausnehmen). Ich frage mich, wie andere das lösen?


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2019)

Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie andere das lösen?


Frage lieber nicht


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Sep. 2019)

Bei automatisch sich abreinigenden Filtersystemen wird meist alles gnadenlos entsorgt.
Bei gepumpten Filtersystemen bleibt oft nach der Pumpe nicht viel übrig....

Da muß man für sich einfach die Ökobilanz aufrechnen-
OK-
10 Libellenlarven "entsorgt" oder geschreddert- dafür 1000 im Teich, die es ohne Teich gar nicht geben würde.

Ich hatte mal für die Spülrinne meines TF so ein "Einsetzsieb" gebastelt, um Larven fern zu halten..und per Hand zu retten.
Da waren kaum welche drin. In der Vorkammer finde ich allerdings immer welche. Vermutlich halten die sich ferne.

Wegen der Fadenalgen kann ich dieses Sieb aber nicht mehr einsetzen.

Wer sein Spülwasser z.B. in einen "Sickerteich" leitet oder irgendwie in den Garten in Teichnähe- da kann sich vieles retten.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (11. Sep. 2019)

Ich habs vermutet, danke euch. Ob mir das weiterhilft...


----------



## Geisy (11. Sep. 2019)

Mit Spaltsieben und Luftheber hab ich auch schon gemacht und habe mittlerweile eine bessere Lösung.
Ich Pumpe das ungefilterte Wasser mit dem Luftheber unter ruhendes Helix. Dieses wird zweimal die Woche per Zeitschaltuhr und luft umgerührt und dann mittels Schmutzwasserpumpe der Dreck raus gepumpt.
Filterkeller und die teuere Technik brauche ich nicht und es ist trotzdem automatisiert.
Luftheber braucht auch nicht in einen Schacht und man braucht keinen Skimmer oder Foliendurchgänge.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Geisy (14. Sep. 2019)

Hier beschreibe ich dir mal grob den eigentlichen Luftheber samt Filter, wie ich es machen würde.

In der Mitte steht der Luftheber mit 300 oder 400er Steigrohr.
Beim 300er sind unten 4 ca. 160mm Ansaugöffnungen und innen einen 27cm Membranplatte.
Beim 400er sind unten 4 ca. 200mm große Ansaugöffnungen und innen eine 34cm Membranplatte.
Auf dem Luftheber ist der Hut ein umgedrehter Mörtelkübel der das Wasser wieder nach unten leitet.
Die beiden aufeinander gestellten Behälter sind Baumpflanzcontainer (750l bis 1500l), wobei der untere den Ansaugsammelschacht bildet und der obere der Helixfilter ist. Die lassen sich über das Luftheberrohr auseinander ziehen um auf die passende Höhe zu kommen.
Zwischen Mörtelkübel und Außenwand wird mit 12er Helix schwimmend aufgefüllt und die Außenwand im Bereich des Helix mit 10mm Löchern (3000-5000Löcher) gebohrt.
Das ganze Gebilde ist ca. 1,2-1,5m im Durchmesser und ca.1,5 -1,8m hoch und sollte innerhalb auf der Folie stehen.
Unten können die Bodenabläufe innerhalb der Ansaugkammer enden oder man kann auch seitlich durch die Wand oberhalb der Folie am tiefsten Punkt vom Teich ansaugen. Unterhalb der Folie verrohrte Bodenabläufe setzen sich auch gerne mal zu mit Sand und Steinchen. Zwei Rohre sollten von der Ansaugkammer nach oben geführt werden für den Skimmerersatz und Vorfilterersatz den ich später noch erkläre.
Die Membranplatte wird von oben in den Luftheber über die Luftzuführstange hinab gelassen.
Im oberen Behälter ist ein unterhalb vom Helix ein Luftring um das Helix umzurühren und eine Schmutzwasserpumpe um den gelösten Dreck raus zu pumpen. Das passiert automatisch über eine Zeitschaltuhr.
Oben in den LH kann man auch noch eine Tauch UVC rein stecken.
Achtung, Strom der Schmutzwasserpumpe und UVC immer trennen bevor jemand das Wasser berührt, da an die Vorschriften denken.


----------



## Matthiaas (14. Sep. 2019)

Danke Norbert, 
ich mußte vorgestern erstmal für 24Stunden ins Bett, jetzt bin ich kurz auf, um ein paar Sachen auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Natürlich denke ich die ganze Zeit, wenn ich nicht penne, über die den Helixfilter mit der Schmutzpumpe nach...

Der letzten Punkt  (oben mit dem Strom), hat mir viel Kopfzerbrechen gemacht, bei uns sind immer Kinder, große und kleine, hier ist ein offenes Haus (Hinz und Kunz sagen sich hier sicher noch ein paar Jahre gute Nacht) und ich kann nicht gewährleisten, dass erst ein Schalter betätigt wird, bevor jemand ins Wasser geht, sogar nicht wenn die gegenwärtigen Pupertiere den Alkohol entdecken werden...
Deswegen habe ich die ganze Zeit nach einer 12V Schmutzwasserpumpe gesucht, aber keine gefunden, die 8mm schafft, d.h. da muss ich mir noch was ausdenken, UVC brauche ich nicht, denke ich.
Der zweite Punkt über den ich grüble, ist das Problem mit der Wassermenge und dem FG, bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Menge von 2 110ern am besten wäre im Dauerbetrieb, d.h. wenn es mehr Wasser ist, bleibt nicht genug Zeit für die kleinen Teilchen sich im FG abzusetzen. 
In dem Modell habe ich den Eindruck, dass es mindestens 3x125 wenn nicht sogar 160er sind die permanent durch den FG gehen sollen...., das erscheint viel und da bin ich überfragt
der dritte Punkt sind sie Anschlüsse, bzw. die Foliengröße, dazu hänge ich ein paar Bilder dran, weil es durch die Dinge, die ich schon habe, Einschränkungen gibt bzw. gut wäre das mit einzubeziehen:
vorliegen:
30x7,62m Epdm
KGrohr 1m dn500 mit Endkappe
sowie ein 200er luftheber mit Trichter und 340er Jäger....

    

Das Foliestück (wird geteilt in 18x7,6 und 12x7,6) bedingt, soviel ich verstehe, dass ich den Helixfilter in einem Keller unterbringen muss bzw. doch mit Flanschen aus dem Teich raus muss, fände ich nicht besonder tragisch, ich könnte mit 1-2 110ern vielleicht sogar gerade oder eben leicht schräg ohne Knie, das KG könnte ich da schräg am Boden der Sammelkammer schneiden&mitEpoxy einkleben und mit 2 110ern, aus dem Graben dazukommen das ging auch ohne jeden Bogen, schräg nach unten (der Gaben würde unter dem Steg Richtung LH führen) , 
  

So, würde ich mir eine gemauerte (mit Glasfaser abgedichtete) Helixfilterkammer denken, auch mit Pflanzkübel, unten mit einer herausnehmbaren Abtrennung zwischen Sammelkammer und Nachhelixfiltersammelkammer (Helix im gebohrten Pfanzkübel finde ich gut).


----------



## Geisy (15. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Matthias

Beim Strom würde ich einen Fachmann dazu holen.

Den Dreck soll der Helixfilter festhalten und nicht der Filtergraben. Die Pflanzen sind Deko und zur biologischen Reinigung da und das können die auch wenn sie schneller durchströmt werden.

Den 200er LH mit 34cm Membranplatte würde ich verkaufen.
Mit einer 34cm Membranplatte im 400er Rohr läuft mit der selben Luftpumpe, ich denke mehr als die doppelte Wassermenge.

Die Folie würde ich an einem Stück lassen und mir den Keller und die vielen Foliendurchgänge sparen.
Wenn du mit 110er Rohr 60cbm/h Umwälzen willst solltest du wenn du es doch verrohren möchtest 7 110er Zuläufe machen und auch wieder 7 Rückläufe aus dem Filtergraben.

Wo siehst du das Problem alles mit einer Folie zu machen und den Filtergraben rechts und links unter dem Steg mit einem Graben mit dem Schwimmteich zu verbinden.
Wie ist es dann den Helixfilter direkt unten rechts im Eck vom Schwimmteich beim Durchgang/Graben zum Filtergraben zu platzieren?

So hab ich den Filtergraben mit dem Teich verbunden. Ist alles mit einer Folie.






Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Matthiaas (16. Sep. 2019)

@Geisy
auf die Foliedurchgänge, Keller etc würde ich auch lieber verzichten..., zum Teichbau bin ich neben dem Wunsch ja über das vorliegende Folienstück gekommen und das ist 30m lang (7,6 breit), in einem Stück könnte ich das nur mit extremer Faltenmenge um einen 180° Bogen verlegen (das geht nicht). Wenn ich es in die zwei oben genannten Stücke teile und an der langen Seite mit einer Naht zusammenkleben würde, habe ich unter dem Steg auf der Stegbreite von 2 Metern einen Folienverlust von mindestens 1,5 m auf einer Länge von 8 Metern, und der Filtergraben würde dann sehr klein werden, besonders weil er hel-filterbedingt ja auch 1,8 tief werden müßte.... ist das verständlicher geschildert? hier noch drei Bilder
  mit zusammengeklebten Folienstücken

  dem Verlust am Steg

  einem Modell mit zwei Folienstücken, geklebtem Graben (rosa), Helixkeller, und Rücklaufrohren (Radierer)


----------



## Matthiaas (16. Sep. 2019)

@Geisy dein Teichbild verstehe ich nicht ganz, den Graben klar, aber hier wäre der Ausgang aus dem Teich ja interessant, der Helixfilter ist der unter dem Steg und auch verrohrt, läuft da Gefälle hin?


----------



## Matthiaas (16. Sep. 2019)

An die, die diesem thre(a)t... vielleicht noch folgen (@Geisy, @Zacky, @troll20, @Sonnengruesser, @ThorstenC, @bupaech, @anz111) herzlichen Dank für die vielen Anregungen, 
so wie es aussieht, läuft es nun am Ende noch auf das schwimmende 12erHelix à le Norbert hinaus, allerdings in einem gemauerten Extrakeller, weil ich sonst meine Folie nicht verlegen kann.
Mir gefällt die simple Automation, bei er der Strom zudem nur in Ausnahmefällen (Betrieb der Tauchpumpe) in die Nähe des Wassers kommt und das könnte ich auch per Hand steuern, selbst wenn es mehrfach wöchentlich wäre. Aufwand und Technikeinfluss stehen in einem Verhältnis zum Teich, das mir entspricht. Und das Spaltsieb scheint mir vom Tisch zu sein

Einige haben mir abgeraten soviel Wasser durch den FG zu schicken (jetzt werden es wohl je nach Intensität der Luftpumpe zwischen 30 und 60.000 sein, aber eben vor allem als Biofilterung, Nahrstoffentzug, mal sehen, das das Helix an kleinen Teilchen festhält...

Dann ist sicher die Bodenablauf-Variante kritisch zu betrachten, ich rechne damit, dann sich mehr Mulm ansammeln wird, da wir aber täglich schwimmen werden, also von Mitte April bis Anfang November (ja, in Pankow ist es so warm), wird da sicher einiges rumgewirbelt und letzlich mit den Schrägen in den BAs an der Mitte der Wand landen, wenn nicht, helfe ich mit einer Gummilippe nach bzw. baue mir einen Sauger auf LH-Basis (da habe ich schon eine nette Idee mit einm Besen, einer Lüfterstange, einem PEHD-schacht und einem Vliesack ...)

Andere Nachteile, wollen mir bisher nicht einfallen, so wäre ich dankbar für Bestätigung oder Kritik
(hier der neue Plan) (...  der Apfelbaum ist nun ins Wasser gefallen, da er eh ziemlich lagerfeuergeschädigt ist)

Teichplan (Rückauf von FG noch unklar, Wasser aus ST über 3x110 direkt in Helix/LH und über Graben 4x110)
  

gemauerter Filterkeller, Epoxyverkleidet, innen 1,50 mal 1,50, unten mit gegossenem Gefälle, Tiefe ca. 1,8 - wie BA-Teichniveau, PEHD-Konstruktionen sind entnehmbar (nicht dichte Trennwände aus Alurahmen und PEHD2mm, genietet)
LH 400 (Frage wäre ob auch das 500erKGRohr ginge, das ich schon für den ursprünglichen LH-Schacht bestellt hatte.... (jaja, immer erst zuende planen dann bestellen...)

Hoffentlich würdigt ihr mich trotz der vielen Veränderungen noch mit eurer Kritik, den Anregungen

fiebrigen Gruß
Matthias


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2019)

Kopf hoch, das wird schon. 
Und wenn nicht, dann baust halt nochmal um 

Bis dahin


----------



## Geisy (16. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Matthias

Der Graben bei mir sieht an beiden Enden gleich aus.
Bei mir sind die Rohre die du siehst der LH der noch außerhalb steht. Mein Baufehler

Das mit deiner Folie ist mir nun klar aber du könntest für die Gräben Folie holen und dazwischen kleben/schweißen.
Ich habe mal in deiner Zeichnung rum gemalt wie ich es als optimal ansehe, damit du Keller und Verrohrung sparen kannst 
und der LH optimal läuft.
Das rote ist eine Wand im Teich auf der Folie. Zwischen Wand und Folie wird wenn alles eingebaut ist wieder aufgefüllt mit Kies.
Hauptwindrichtung beachten sonst das ganze auf die andere Seite.


----------



## Matthiaas (16. Sep. 2019)

@Geisy: ok, ich mache das mit den geklebten Gräben, habe eben mal in dem Folienpaket, das ich da so günstig erworben habe, nachgeschaut, da ist sogar genug epdm drin, um zusätzlich zu der Riesenbahn noch gute Gräben zu bauen, überzeugt mich mit den Gräben
Frage zu dem LH ganz am einen Ende: da habe ich dann aber ein Problem mit quasi Nullgefälle, sind ja 14m, selbst wenn ich da 60 cm Unterschied machen zwischen den beiden Schmalseiten (Tiefe 1,2 und 1,8) sind das gerade mal 4%, bei 14m, das kann ich dann auch weglassen - dann wäre wieder die Frage mit zusätzlichen BA....? Ansonsten wäre das mit dem LH an der Seite wo du ihn eingezeichnet hast schon eine Möglichkeit...


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Matthias, was passiert wenn du einen Eimer mit Wasser füllst. 

Irgendwann ist er voll und läuft über. Wenn genau diese Stelle etwas tiefer als der Rest ist und dann auch noch in den Teich führt ist alles erledigt.


----------



## Matthiaas (16. Sep. 2019)

@troll20 ... und wenn ich einen Mörtelkübel nehme...








n fröhlichen lieber Troll


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2019)

Äm ja gute Frage.
Da sollten wir uns mal Gedanken drüber machen. 
Aber erst einmal einen


----------



## Sonnengruesser (17. Sep. 2019)

Noch ein Gedanke zu deinem FG: du musst nicht unbedingt 30 - 70 - 30 machen, wenn du sowieso in der Mitte den Seerosenbereich abtrennst. Du kannst auch nur 30 - 70 machen, dafür die Stufen breiter. 
Meistens macht man das symmetrisch, damit man nicht von 70 auf 0 hoch gehen muss und vielleicht mauern müsste. Wenn du sowieso mauerst ist das egal.

Dein Plan gefällt mir schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Zacky (17. Sep. 2019)

Ich finde das Konzept von Norbert schon richtig gut und halte es für eine sehr schöne Alternative, würde aber gerne dazu noch folgende Fragen in den Raum stellen wollen.
- In Norbert seinem Fall befinden sich im Bereich der Bodenabläufe ja keinerlei Grobschmutzfilter, was bei mir die Frage aufwirft, wie sich das 12er-Helix mit den dann ankommenden Schmutz verhält? Verklumpt das Helix dann nicht eher!? ...gerade bei Algen, Blätter und anderen schwereren Schmutz der durch die Bodenabläufe dann in das Helix gedrückt wird!? @Geisy - Norbert: Wie sind da deine Erfahrungen? ...ist das ein Problem oder kann man das getrost vernachlässigen?

Ich hätte jetzt zudem aus meiner bisherigen Beobachtung vermutet, dass ein großer Membranteller mit 34 cm Außenmaß über alles und 30 cm offener Innenmembranfläche nicht so richtig in der Lage ist, die gesamte Innenrohrfläche eines 400er Schachtrohres (ca. 38 cm innen) mit Luftblasen zu füllen, was ja bei einem Luftheber aus meiner Sicht schon sehr wichtig ist. Die eingebrachte Luft bläht die Membrane wie einen kleinen Hügel auf und die Luftblasen steigen konisch nach oben zulaufend auf, füllen somit ab einer gewissen Höhe nicht mehr das Rohr zur Gänze, was doch evtl. zu abfallenden Verwirbelungen innerhalb des Steigrohres an der Rohrwandung führen könnte. Oder? Habe ich da einen Denkfehler?

Ich glaube, ich muss das wohl mal irgendwie selbst ausprobieren.  ...interessiert mich schon wieder brennend...


----------



## Geisy (17. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Zacky

Zum LH:
Ich habe selber den 27er Teller im 300er LH getestet und die Luft kommt oben über den Querschnitt gleichmäßig verteilt an.
Außerdem ist mir ein 450er LH bekannt der mit dem 34er Teller gut läuft, da hatte ich auch bedenken. 

Zum Helix:
Am besten ist es wenn viel direkt von der Oberfläche abgesaugt wird und gar nicht erst sinkt, das mache ich mit dem Ansauggraben/Skimmerersatz mit groben 6mm Vorfilter. Das was zum Helix kommt wird zermalen oder löst sich auf und ist dann irgendwann weg. Ich hatte da auch schon Laub und Algenklumpen drin ohne mich drum kümmern zu müssen.
Der Zustand des Helix ist von oben sichtbar und man kann bei Bedarf das schwimmende Helix entnehmen und unten drunter den Dreck raus holen. Das sich das schwimmende Helix zusetzt bei Abreinigung zweimal die Woche habe ich noch nicht gehabt oder gehört.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Matthiaas (17. Sep. 2019)

Liebe Leute, es gibt wieder Neuerungen: 
... wollte meiner Familie mit einem hübschen Modell zeigen, wie bald (...) unser toller Teich aussieht, um zu merken, dass vieles anders besser wäre....
Um es kurz zu machen, wird alles eine Folie, die Stücke klebe ich zusammen und noch mehr dazu, so dass es Gräben gibt und der Helixfilter (nach @Geisy) im Übergang zwischen ST und FG stehen kann, d.h. es wird keine Rohrskimmer sondern einen Skimmergraben geben, auch keine verteilten verrohrten BA und keine Kreisströmung aber jede Menge Strömung in eine Richtung, alle Verrohrungen, Flansche lasse ich weg, Skimmerkanal in den Helixfilter dessen Auslauf in den FG, dann Kanal vom FG in den ST, LH im KG400er, ggf mit TauchUVC (lieber aber nicht), Umwälzung zwischen 60.000 und sogar bis 100.000 je nach Luftmenge (Hiblow oder AP 120 aus 170cm KG400) sind die Prognose. 
Danke allen Zweiflern und Verbesserern bitte noch nicht aufhören

  
Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Geisy (18. Sep. 2019)

Hallo

Du hast doch eine Kreisströmung, rechts wird das Wasser aus dem Schwimmteich gezogen und links geht es vom Filtergraben zurück in den Schwimmteich. Filtergraben und Schwimmteich werden auf ganzer länge mit 100cbm durchströmt. Gefälle im Schwimmteich ist in Strömungsrichtung zum Bodenablauf.
Der Hinweis von Zacky mit dem Dreck am Bodenablauf ist gut da ich nicht sagen kann wieviel direkt sinkender Dreck von den Bäumen in den Teich fällt. Du hast einen Kirschbaum auf einer Insel im Teich. Sollte das zuviel sein kannst du unten in die Bodenabläufe diese Gitterrohre für Bodenabläufe von Naturagard einstecken. So bleibt der grobe Dreck da liegen und du mußt ihn mit dem Kescher an den Bodenabläufen raus holen. Ich würde es erst ohne versuchen.

Gruß
Norbert

P.S. schau dir mal die Sedimentfalle von Naturagrad an


----------



## Sonnengruesser (18. Sep. 2019)

also 60.000 l durch den Skimmerkanal in den Helixfilter? und dann alles durch den FG rund um den Kirschbaum in den ST?
Ich denke mal das gibt viel Oberflächenströmung aber der Mulm setzt sich trotzdem ab. Dann kannst du ruhig weniger umwälzen und es ändert sich nichts.
Zumindest einen BA würde ich aber auf jeden Fall einbauen.


----------



## Geisy (18. Sep. 2019)

Die hälfte des Wassers wird am Boden abgesaugt die andere hälfte an der Oberfläche und ich denke das sind eher mehr als 100cbm.


----------



## Matthiaas (18. Sep. 2019)

@Sonnengruesser : ja das habe ich nur rudimentär beschrieben, der 400LH nimmt von oben aus dem Kanal und von unten aus dem Teich unmittelbar um den LH Bereich, halt nur keine Rohre  bzw. BAs, die über Rohre zum LH führen....


----------



## Matthiaas (27. Sep. 2019)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,
Gerade habe ich aber noch eine richtige FRage zu klären: 
da ich ca. 30m epdmNaht zu verkleben habe, (wird mit Primer und Band geschehen), beschäftigt mich die *Frage der Notwendigkeit des Abdeckbandes*, 30m kosten da immerhin 600,- und drunter das Nahtband ja auch nochmal 200,-. Von der Chemieseite des Klebeprozesses erschließt sich mir nicht, warum man über die Nahtstelle es Nahtbandes noch eine zweite Klebestelle mit Abdeckband legen sollte (da hält ja nix besser, da molekulare Verschweißung, es scheint eher die Frage, ob man sorgfältig genug gearbeitet hat, fahrradflicken mußte man ja auch schon mal 2mal kleben....). Also, gib es Erfahrungswerte und evtl. gleichwertige Produkte zu Elastotop ? Oder geht es allen so wie mir, dass man sich bloß scheut es "nur" mit Nahtband zu machen und dann halt mit dem Abdeckband noch eine Sicherheitsebene schafft?
,,,,leider habe ich gerade zu viel um die Ohren,so dass ich nicht mehr soviel der Teichplanung teilen kann, obwohl in der Endphase und ich dank eures Engagements meine, mein Optimum gefunden zu haben (ob, werden wir ja dann sehen) 
Aber in 2 Wochen ist Urlaub und es geht  los und dann werde ich auch mit Photos und Doku wieder vertreten sein.
Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## troll20 (27. Sep. 2019)

Ganz ehrlich?
Warum überhaupt Folie, füllt doch der Regen alles wieder nach was im Erdreich versickert.
Oder doch nicht?
Das erste Band ist ja deine eigentliche Verklebung welche auch die Dichtheit herstellt. Das zweite stellt im Grunde nur ein Schutz vor Beschädigung der Klebung dar. Und verhindert das du dich beim schwimmen zB da verharken kannst. Weiterhin verhindert es eine mögliche Gammelstelle in der sich Dreck und ungewünschte Bakterien ansammeln.
Wenn du also sparen willst, musst du wissen ob es sinnvoll ist.
Am meisten lässt sich wahrscheinlich sparen, wenn man erst gar kein Loch buddelt


----------



## Matthiaas (27. Sep. 2019)

Da, die Folie verputzt wird, könnte es schwer werden mir dem verheddern..., und im Karower Mergel läßt sich besser auf die Folie verzichten, der Pankower Sand ist schon wieder trocknen, bevor die letzten Tropfen fallen... Wobei,- ich könnte einfach 6 Meter tief ausbuddeln, ein Stützmäuerchen ziehen, dann würde sich der Pool im Sommer nicht so aufheizen und im Winter nicht zufrieren.... Herzlichen Gruß nach Karow


----------



## Matthiaas (22. Apr. 2020)

So, jetzt wieder
Teich ist ausgehoben, Wände sind gemauert (im Herbst), meine billig erstandene Folie, die ich zusammenkleben wollte, war n Mist, leider oder zum Glück haben wir eine neue Folie in einem Stück gekauft 11,50x18 Meter. Diese ist (auch um den Kirschbaum auf der Insel geklebt) verlegt und auf dem Boden vermörtelt (Trass und Eisenoxid) (Ostern), bald kommen die Wände dran, dann kann ich auch berichten, ob meine günstige Lösung mit dem Strassenbauvlies als Putzgrund an senkrechten Wänden von 1Meter Höhe funktioniert (denke an Küstenseglers Holzplattenstützung).

Spannenend fürs Forum dürfte werden, wie sich die Idee (von einem Forumsmitglied) mit Teichgefälle, einem 400erLH, Bachlauf und Helixfilter bei dieser Teichform und Größe auswirken wird. Weil es ganz klar das Konzept wäre, dass am wenigsten Bauaufwand, Kosten, Pflege und Energieaufwand bedeuten würde, wenn es denn ausreichend gut funktioniert. Wobei es ja auch nichts bedeutet, wenn es bei mir nicht oder gut funktioniert, weil jeder Teich ja anders ist....
Viele Grüße nochmal an alle, die mich letztes Jahr unterstützt haben und wenn das Wasser drin bleibt, wird es eine kleine Baudoku geben, vor allem aber berichte ich vom Verlauf der ersten Monate mit dem Gefälle-Bachlauf-LH400-Helix-Konzept 
Matthias


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Apr. 2020)

Wenn das so gebaut wie von Norbert propagiert wird, hast Du bei "nicht funktionieren" ein Bauwerk innerhalb der Folie und Katastrophe.

Ich hoffe, Du hast alle Saugleitugen sauber in einen trockenen Filterkeller gezogen.

Ich habe keine Bedenken dort im Filterkeller gerne mit Filterideen zu experimentieren....dort kann man schnell etwas ändern, ohne daß es an den Teich selber gehen muß…


----------



## Matthiaas (22. Apr. 2020)

... eine Katastrophe wäre für mich wirklich etwas anderes, also selbst wenn es nicht so funktionieren würde, wie gedacht.

Aber um auf deine Frage zu antworten: 
kein Filterkeller, 
keine Saugleitung, 
in der Folie ist bis jetzt (hoffentlich) kein Loch, kein Ablauf und 
Technik soll es auch ausser Thomas AP100 und gelegentlichem Abpumpen von 400l Schmuddelwasser mit Schmutzpumpe keine geben.
Wir bauchen s auch nicht diskutieren und ich weiß, dass du es auf keinen Fall so machen würdest und kenne dein tolles Projekt und bewundere es auch.
Wir warten einfach in Ruhe ab, was passiert, ändern werde ich jetzt eh nix, bevor es nicht ausprobiert ist, wird es eh niemand nachbauen wollen
Sonnigen Gruß
Matthias


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2020)

Na da bin ich aber gespannt 

Ich drück euch weiterhin alle 10 Daumen, die ich hab


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Apr. 2020)

Ich auch...10 dicke Daumen und 10 große Zehen dazu! like


----------



## Matthiaas (22. Apr. 2020)

dann hoffe ich, dass es mindestens zwei sind, danke


----------



## Matthiaas (22. Apr. 2020)

danke Thorsten, das hat sich überschnitten, die 20 nehme ich mit dazu und werde ehrlich berichten...


----------



## Geisy (22. Apr. 2020)

Mein Prinzip funktioniert mit meinen empfohlenen Behältern schon an verschiedenen Teichen, da habe ich keine bedenken.
Matthias versucht nun mit eigenen gemauerten Behältern das Prinzip nach zu bauen, wovon ich auch noch nicht wirklich begeistert bin.
Baufehler/Änderungen sind aus der Ferne nur schwer zu erkennn.
Melde dich wenn du Fragen hast.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Apr. 2020)

Mal kurz eine Zwischenfrage- Norbert:
was passiert z.B. mit über den Boden angesaugten Fadenalgen in dem von unten angeströmten Helix- Becken.
Die schwimmen ja auch teilweise ewig....und dürften das __ Hel-X zusetzen oder teilweise mit darin verhedderten Hel-X zu Boden sinken.

Ein Schmutzwasserpumpe hat dann auch Spaß....
Hast Du eine Lösungsidee? Könnte ja Matthias auch noch helfen in der Bauphase.

Wäre da ein z.B. Bodenablauf in der Kammer nicht besser?
Entleerung per Schieber (BA- Rohr geht  seitlich weg und dann bis z.B: 20cm unter OK Teich- Schieber wie bei meiner Biokammer

oder mit dem LH -Prinzip das gleiche Rohr nur z.B. 2cm mit der UK über Pegel Hel-X / Biokammer.

Das wäre ggf. weniger anfällig als die Schmutzwasserpumpe.....und der Schmutzwasser- LH lässt sich auch automatisch einschalten.


----------



## Geisy (22. Apr. 2020)

Alles was größer wie 6mm ist, wird vorher abgefangen und kommt nicht unter das Helix.
Alles kleiner 6mm schafft die Schmutzwasserpumpe.
Das hab ich Matthias alles erklärt.
Mein Helix ist auch nach Jahren noch sauber und nicht zugesetzt.

Ein Bodenablauf mit Schieber in der Helixkammer oder ein Schmutzwasserluftheber würden auch das Helix mit raus saugen, oder wie stellst du dir das vor?


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Apr. 2020)

Ich stelle mal die Fragen zu Fadenalgen und dem __ Hel-X Filter hier weiter.
Stört sonst sicher hier. Danke
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/optimierter-filter-für-den-luftheber.47412/page-5


----------



## Mushi (23. Apr. 2020)

Matthiaas schrieb:


> Technik soll es auch ausser Thomas AP100 und gelegentlichem Abpumpen von 400l Schmuddelwasser mit Schmutzpumpe keine geben.



Das halte ich für sehr unglücklich. Eine THOMAS AP 100 ist, wie die meisten 100er Membranpumpen, nicht sehr effizient. Mit zwei THOMAS AP 60N brauchst Du 60 Watt statt 100 und Redundanz hast Du auch noch.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Matthiaas (23. Apr. 2020)

der Tipp mit den 2 AP60N scheint gut, dann würde auch nicht alle Luft weg sein, wenn eine Pumpe ausfällt, Und man scheint 30% effizenter, Danke Frank


----------



## Matthiaas (23. Apr. 2020)

könnte sein, dass bei vielen Fadenalgen falls die am Boden des Teichs angesaugt werden (und das sollten sie ja vom LH) dann könnte es im Helixfilter schon spannend werden, bzw. hängt dann von der Qualität der Schmutzpumpe ab, ich glaube, Norbert hat kein starkes Problem mit Fadenalgen, vielleicht aufgrund des Helix bzw. der Nährstoffarmut...? Kannst du was dazu schreiben Norbert, oder hast du das schon an anderer Stelle?


----------



## Geisy (23. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Matthias
Da ist ja nun wenig von dem über was wir vor 7 Monaten besprochen haben.
Ich sehe keine Ansaugkammer. Keine Bodenabläufe mit Gittern drüber. Oben einen 4m großen zu flachen Behälter. Da bekommst das Helix nicht umgerührt und riesige Mengen Schmutzwasser was du raus pumpen musst. Ich denke du bekommst das Ansaugwasser auch nicht unter das Helix.
Du wolltest doch anstatt der von mir emfohlenen Behälter das selber Mauern.
Das was du nun vor hast wird so nicht klappen.
Mach erst mal Baustopp.


----------



## Matthiaas (24. Apr. 2020)

Norbert, ich danke dir wiedermal für die Unterstützung und achte deinen Ruf, den du jetzt ja auch absichern sollst. Die Verantwortung für dieses Projekt habe ich ganz alleine und nur weil ich viele deiner Ratschläge nutze, bist du hier nicht in moralischer Haftung, weil ich ja denke und entscheide, was ich ausprobieren möchte, - am Ende ja auch nicht sagen werde hier steht Norberts Teich....
Ob bzw. wie sich das Helix in einer flachen "Wanne" umrühren läßt, werde ich testen, bevor ich da weiterbaue, aber stoppen werde ich ganz sicher nicht. 
Gitter vor einem Bodenablauf sind bei meiner Teichgeometrie nicht umsetzbar, weil sicher einiges absinken wird (vor allem Blätter) und ich rechne mindestens in der ersten Zeit auch mit Fadenalgen, die bei meiner Teichgröße jedes Gitter wahrscheinlich in einem Tag zugesetzt hätten. 
Klar ist mir auch, dass trotzdem das Grobe nicht unter das Helix kommen darf, vielleicht mache ich in der Helix-Wanne (wenn sie denn auf meine Art funktioniert) eine Vor-Schmuddelkammer,, das wäre bei der Größe meiner Wanne ja ein leichtes ....- aber gemach, falls ich was Vorstellbares zustandebringe, das ich ausprobieren möchte, werde ich es wieder darstellen und dann freue ich mich, wenn du wieder eine Meinung dazu äußerst.

Matthias


----------



## Geisy (24. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Matthias

Ich habe versucht dich vor Fehlern zu schützen. 
Du hast bestimmt schon mal gehört das Wasser sich den kürzesten Weg sucht.
Bei mir kommt das Wasser im Luftheber in der Mitte eines runden Behälters raus. Dieser Behälter ist rings um auf Wasserlinie 10cm Hoch mit Löchern durchbohrt. Das Wasser hat also ringsum den gleich weiten Weg und kann langsam und gleichmäßig fliesen.
Bei dir kommt der Luftheber auf einer Seite von einem langen 4m Behälter hoch  und auf der anderen Siete fangen irgendwann die Löcher an. Das Wasser hat so nur einen kurzen Weg und der Rest wird kaum durchspült.

Die meisten benutzen Helix als reinen Biofilter, ich nehme es auch als mechanischen Filter für Partikel kleiner 6mm die dann die Schmutzwasserpumpe auch vertragen kann. Hierzu muß anders als sonst das Helix vor den Löchern des Behälters ca. 30-40cm hoch und ca. 30cm breit sein.
Dies geht bei meinen Behältern gar nicht anders und ist bei dir so nicht möglich.
Du wirst viel ungenutztes Helix haben und die stark durch laufenen Stellen sitzen zu.

Wenn du keine Gitter auf den Bodenabläufen hast dann nimm die gelochte Rohre die ich dir gezeigt habe.
Die gelochte Fläche muß groß genug sein damit das Wasser langsam durch die Löcher muß.
Wenn sich das wirklich mal zu setzt mit Fadenalgen mußt die mit dem Kescher was raus holen. Naturagard baut so zig tausend Teiche und wieviele haben nur eine Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle die das Wasser außerhalb in einen Filter pumpt.
Und wie Thorsten selber schreibt haben auch TF Leute ihre Probleme mit Fadenalgen.
Bei meiner 300m³ Teichgröße hat sich das Gitterrohr noch nie zugesetzt.
Was ist besser daran die Fadenalgen im Filter auf zufangen und von Hand zu entsorgen als davor?

Wie du eine Ansaugkammer aus zwei rechteckigen Mörtelkübeln machen willst habe ich nicht verstanden und kann es mir auch schlecht vorstellen.
Daraus muß ein 400er Luftheber ziehen und es müssen 4 200er Ansaugrohre in der Behälterwand enden, nicht im Luftheber.

Wie du bei der großen Fläche das umrühren des Helix und abpumpen des gelösten Schmutzwassers machen willst ...........

So wird das nichts und wenn du es nicht glaubst mußt du halt deinen Weg gehen.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Apr. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias
> Und wie Thorsten selber schreibt haben auch TF Leute ihre Probleme mit Fadenalgen.
> .



Fadenalgen sind für jedes __ Filtersystem eine Herausforderung. Mein TF kommt relativ gut damit klar auf Grund der Schmutzschaufeln etc..aber dann hängen Algen über der Schmutzrinne. Das ist dann 1 x wöchentliche Wartung an einer zentralen Stelle und mal reingucken....sollte man sowieso immer mal machen.
Manchmal bin ich auch sehr faul- zu faul die Klappe auf zu machen und sehe mehrere Wochen nicht nach....sondern erst, wenn die Spülungen des TF verdächtig oft sind....was ich auf der Steuerung ja sehe.

Wenn man Gitterrohre oder Gitter auf den BA hat, dann sammelt sich dort ggf. grobes und das feine im __ Hel-X.
Wenn man zentral die gleiche Gitterfläche noch vor dem Hel-X anordnet, dann kann offene BA betreiben und das grobe auch zentral entsorgen.....Klappe auf und eben per Hand z.B..

Deswegen dachte ich kurz, daß der "innere Topf" bei Norbert mit den Löchern für die Grobabscheidung wäre und hatte gar nicht mehr an Lochbleche über den BA im Teich gedacht...
Kann man ja ggf. den Topf in der Mitte so nutzen.... Löcher ringsherum unten und den Zwischenraum als Hel-X Filter nutzen.
Belüften dann über einen Ring zum abreinigen….
Ist nur so eine Idee....


----------



## Matthiaas (24. Apr. 2020)

Norbert und Thorsten:
ich verstehe die Punkte, bin beim Ausprobieren:
das mit dem Wasserweg läßt sich lösen, es gibt genug Stecke, über die ich den Abfluß verteilen kann, muss nicht nur vorne sein, komme bestimmt auf 4 Meter Stecke und falls ich einen Sammelkammer in der Wanne mache, dann ich die Wasseraustritte unter dem Helix machen wo und wie oft ich will....

schwerer ist es genug Tiefe zu bekommen, um ausreichend Wasser zwischen Helix und Luftquelle fürs "Umrührend/Spülen zu haben, da funktioniert das mit der Wannenhöhe von 50cm nicht, wie von Norbert schon gesagt, da liegen 30cm Helix wie ein Brett
habe ich heute ausprobiert, es spült erst ausreichend bei 45 cm Wasserhöhe, wenn ich das Helix auf 15cm reduziere, also weit entfernt von 30 hoch, ich denke ich brauch mindestens eine Tief von 65 besser wären 80cm, um 30cm umzurühren, das muss ich baulich tüfteln, 

gut das ihr noch kommuniziert

Ob SchmuddelkammerVorfilter oder Netzrohre ist mir am Ende ziemlich wurst, an die Schmuddelkammer kann ich halt leichter ran, weil ich über eine Klappe im Steg einfach reinlangen kann, aber das ist nebensächlich, wo ich Blätter und F.algen absammle
Ansaugkammer macht mir auch keine Sorgen, das kann ich lösen, selbst wenn es mit einer Mörtelwannenkonstruktion nicht gehen sollte, baue ich mir halt eine aus PEHD, das habe ich ausreichend da

zentral ist, dass ich die Tiefe für das Spülen vom Helix hinbekomme, aber auch das sieht nicht schlecht aus....

jetzt muss ich aber erstmal Wände vermörteln, nächstes Wochenende löse ich die Sache mit der Helixkammer, - schließlich denke ich seit heute morgen um 4.00 Uhr an nichts anderes...., das kriege ich schon hin
*
?hat jemand Erfahrungen, welche Wassertiefe man bei erreichbaren Luftmengen braucht, um 30 cm schwimmendes 12er Helix gut durchzuspülen (Norbert hast du das ausprobiert)?*


----------



## Geisy (24. Apr. 2020)

Was ist wenn du rund um den LH das Loch in deinem GFK Behälter größer machst und zusätzlich eine runde tiefere Tonne rein stellst?

Dein Behälter ist dann Deko und die finde ich auch schön im Teich.


----------



## Matthiaas (24. Apr. 2020)

wie groß, siehst du das Loch um den LH mindestens?

am Boden hat die Wanne 98 bzw. so groß wäre max ein Loch, d.h. 96/73 wäre der mögliche Container, das wären 350liter, das wäre doch nicht richtiges oder?,


----------



## Geisy (25. Apr. 2020)

Das ist zu klein.


----------



## Matthiaas (25. Apr. 2020)

so, denke ich, könnte es funktionieren:

LH in Schmuddelkammer

Zulauf durch ein 6mm Sieb unter das Helix auf einer Fläche von 50x120 (auch am Bachzulauf wird vor dem LH vorgefiltert 6mm, aber nicht am Bodenzulauf, statt geradem Sieb könnte man auch Sierohe 6 mm bauen, aber ich werde erstmal testen, wieviel duch den Bodenzulauf kommt, das da hängen bleibt 

Der Ablauf aus dem Helixbecken kann m.E. durch die gelochten Rohre gleichmäßiger funktionieren, müsse Kanalbildung deutlich reduzieren, vielleicht die Löcher die weiter weg vom Zulauf sind, einen halben mm größer, aber ich fange erstmal mit gleichgrossern an.

Die Belüftung zum Umrühren ist erst schematisch, werde ich je na sinnvollem Bläschenbild montieren. 

Eine Idee wie ich nicht jedes Mal 500l Schutzwasser wegpumpen muss, werde ich erstmal ausprobieren, was wäre mir etwas zuviel.... 
 Freue mich weiter über die konstrukiven Rückmeldungen 
Schönen Samstag 
Matthias


----------



## Jochen_K (3. Mai 2020)

Hallo @Matthiaas 

ich habe gerade begeistert deinen Bericht bis hier gelesen.
Da ich ebenfalls meinen Teich vermörteln möchte würde mich interessieren, wo Du das günstige Vlies hierfür gefunden hast?
Danke für eine kurze Info hierzu und weiterhin viel Erfolg mit deinem Teich!


----------



## Matthiaas (3. Mai 2020)

Bitte ruf kurz an, 01773331220, viele Grüße Matthias


----------

